# Another Farm House build thread:



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Footings:


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm following. Good luck!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Forms and concrete work:


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow, looks like a great view there.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Tagged! I love these threads. Trying to buy some property to build on in the spring myself.


----------



## TDMBear (Feb 11, 2012)

Great view


----------



## maximus4444 (May 27, 2011)

Awesome, I'm in to follow along on your journey


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

id say you've got a great start. up on the hillside looking over that lake is pretty sick. I'm tagging along on this one!


----------



## DrewJF8 (May 7, 2010)

I'm in. Awesome location


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice view


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Spectacular view catscratch . Very happy for you. Can't wait to see what it turns out like.


----------



## emac396 (Jul 7, 2010)

Im in


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great view out over the pond .


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Looking good ! Where is this place at?


----------



## 07commander (Dec 22, 2010)

Why do you call them fam houses? They never look like what i call a farm house around here.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for sharing, love these…..


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys. The view and land really is spectacular and makes all the work worth it.

pope, I'm in south central Kansas.


----------



## PaBone (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice, Between the footings and poured walls you have some serious yards of concrete.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

From the pictures , sure looks like your not cutting corners.


----------



## PaBone (Feb 4, 2012)

catscratch said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. The view and land really is spectacular and makes all the work worth it.
> 
> pope, I'm in south central Kansas.


I lived in Cheney Ks. for a year and being in tornado alley that explains that beefy basement.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm about an hr from Cheney. Fished Cheney lake a little, nice area.

It's going to be a modest house (no granite counters or anything high end like that) but I wanted a solid and efficient build. We plan on living here for 30+ yrs so it needs to be well build and as mentioned, there needs to be allowances for storms.


----------



## Bowtecher24 (May 30, 2012)

looking forward to the way it turns out.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Looking good so far, love these kind of threads.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats on making a dream come true. Can't wait to see more updates.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

The rock photo is sweet. Have to find a way to use some of those I'd think...


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

LOTS of good rock and lots of logs that I'm saving for future use. The backhoe operator was there yesterday getting dirt for backfill and he moved some of the big rocks around on our retaining wall. Unfortunately I wasn't there at the time and it turned out nothing like I wanted. I need to call our contractor to make sure I don't get charged for it, but it doesn't look like they spent more than a few minutes doing it anyway.


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Neat thread


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Before and afters of the driveway (still needs some work):


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Before and after of one of three sections of forest that I cleared for electric:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Another clearing for electric:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Some of the logs I'm saving. My hope is mill them into something that can be used to finish the basement, or at least use them to build structures for pick-neck areas.
They are a mix of oak, hack-berry, walnut, ash, and some that I probably don't have identified correctly. 
For reference, the bar on the saw measures over 2ft.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

This is where they are gathering dirt for backfill. Does it look like a good spot for a food plot to anyone else?








All that rock that got in the way of making the basement hole is being used as riffraff along one of the pond banks. Now instead of a washed out muddy bank to fish off of, we have rocks to walk on and erosion control to boot. It's also just below the build site so drive time for the dump trucks is almost none existent. 
From this: 








To this:


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Can't wait to see how it turns out


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking up at the build site and walkout from the lake side before and afters. They laid down some of the goofier rocks but really didn't do anything nice with it. I'm guessing this was done the last couple of minutes of daylight on Friday... I think I will see if I can find someone with equipment that I can borrow and make the retaining wall myself. It's a long shot finding equipment I can use but the excavator has already moved his stuff to a different site and I'm not calling him to come back just for some landscaping. I worked landscaping throughout college so it would be cool to do this for myself. Plus the rock itself as added too much $$$$ to the build as it is!















That's all for now... Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

maybe i overlooked this, but what part of the country is this in?


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

About 3 hrs south of Overland Park, Kansas...


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

After all the work we went though to get electric figured out this is one of the most beautiful sights ever. Electric postponed the build almost a yr and almost nixed the build all together.


----------



## PaBone (Feb 4, 2012)

catscratch said:


> After all the work we went though to get electric figured out this is one of the most beautiful sights ever. Electric postponed the build almost a yr and almost nixed the build all together.
> View attachment 2155814


I had the same trouble when I built my house. My power company wanted 35,000 dollars to bring power back my 2400 foot driveway. I filed a case against them and had a hearing with the PUC. I got my price reduced to 8,000 and they set four poles and a transformer at 2000 feet and then I went underground 400 feet to my house. Building in remote places can be costly, but worth it in the end.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow, they were going to give you the shaft. I'm glad you worked it out. We were at the same stage; I had talked with a legislator who said he would be more than happy to bring it to a hearing. He said they (the electric company) were in the process of asking the KCC for a rates hike and that they wouldn't want to answer for our "outrageous" build cost or the bad press that would go with it. Luckily we got transferred to the other company instead of going through that fight.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Moved some of the wood for better storage over the weekend.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

PaBone said:


> I had the same trouble when I built my house. My power company wanted 35,000 dollars to bring power back my 2400 foot driveway. I filed a case against them and had a hearing with the PUC. I got my price reduced to 8,000 and they set four poles and a transformer at 2000 feet and then I went underground 400 feet to my house. Building in remote places can be costly, but worth it in the end.


I got a worse story for ya. When I bought the lot I built my house on (in Miami that is) it had a power pole kinda in the way visually at least so I started the process of getting it moved no more than 50 feet to the corner of my property. I got charged 22k bucks between the move and adding an underground 3 phase service for my garage car lifts. Insane what these power companies get away with


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Following! I enjoyed Maximus's build and I'm sure I'll enjoy yours as well. I have always dreamed of building a custom home, but with our recent purchase of property with a house on it I believe I'm stuck! We are in the process of remodeling/ rebuilding the existing structure to fit our family needs now. Hope to be in before summer!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

22k for moving a pole and 3-phase is crazy (although I know a local guy who had a similar quote for 3-phase). I really think a lot of the high prices can be fought, people just don't think they can or know how because it's a utility.

prohunter, you may be LOTS of money ahead with a remodel instead of a new build. Our house is going to be nowhere close to what our dream house is, but the property IS and I wouldn't trade that for anything.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Catscratch did your builder give you plans? Id be cool to see them on paper then compare to the final product


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

My wife and I made the plans, and then builder told us what parts of them were reasonable and what wasn't. Though several meetings we ironed things out and came up with a final product. It's basically what we started with but changed in a few places due to cost and engineering (you just can't do some things structurally). 

I'm not sure if I can post them or not, they may now be copyrighted or protected by our builder. I seem to remember him saying something to that extent. I'll ask next time we talk.


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

Still waiting for our revised plans to come back. Also tacking on a few more acres. Glad to see yours got started. What did concrete run you. To pour the basement for a 1700 sq ft house with a 40x30 garage they wanted $50k.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Our construction loan allots for percentages of each step. Our percentage for footings, foundation, and basement floor add up to 7% of the total loan. Without going into details, we are at considerably less than $50k, but have no flatwork for a garage or shop. I'm building the shop and other buildings on my own to save money.

Hopefully the revised plans come back as something you can go with! It would be cool if we could tie two build threads together at the same time.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Forms are off:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The young one and his mail box for the new place. He is doing "his part" and has a lot of pride in this. The cedar log was harvested from the land at the build site.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

PaBone said:


> Nice, Between the footings and poured walls you have some serious yards of concrete.


Huge project. Wow.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

This is awesome; I'd love to be able to do this someday. Anyone have the link to Maxemus' thread? I'd love to check that one out as well


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Several people have asked about the cost of cement so far. The footings, walls, delivery, pump truck, and waterproofing have added up to just less than $10k. $7400 of this was concrete but the distance from town, pumping, and waterproofing add significantly. For comparisons, the footprint of the house is 1490sq ft.


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

catscratch said:


> Several people have asked about the cost of cement so far. The footings, walls, delivery, pump truck, and waterproofing have added up to just less than $10k. $7400 of this was concrete but the distance from town, pumping, and waterproofing add significantly. For comparisons, the footprint of the house is 1490sq ft.


I hope ours comes in around that. I could live with it.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

BGagner said:


> This is awesome; I'd love to be able to do this someday. Anyone have the link to Maxemus' thread? I'd love to check that one out as well


Finally found it after some searching:teeth:


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

more pic (framing)

love you're posting.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

They haven't started framing yet. I have two trail cameras set up on site. One is set on 1 minute delay and the other is on a 30min delay. We should get some neat time lapse sequences out of those.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

ksgobbler said:


> I hope ours comes in around that. I could live with it.


I'm not unhappy with it. I know there are added expenses with the rock that I didn't think about. For instance; to put rebar into the ground and through the footings required more work because it was solid rock and not dirt. Lots of little things that will eat you alive. Also, once we realized we were setting on rock we insisted on radon mitigation. It is basically only a vent but still wasn't planned and adds $$$.


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

looks awesome so far


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Backfill is done for now (it will settle and need more by the time the build is done). It's really impressive to watch the changes happen. It wasn't long ago that this was a torn-up pile of rubble.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I did some habitat work yesterday also. I frost seeded the backfill donor site and a power line clearing to Ladino clover, winter rye, and harry vetch:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

And I used one of the logs harvested from the place to make a bench for the wife and I to watch sunsets (or scout deer on the bean field in the evenings... presentation is everthing).


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

catscratch said:


> And I used one of the logs harvested from the place to make a bench for the wife and I to watch sunsets (or scout deer on the bean field in the evenings... presentation is everthing).
> View attachment 2160843
> 
> View attachment 2160844


that bench is slick! are you going to stain it or anything? maybe carve some family initials and give it a sweet coat of stain would look killer


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Pittstate23 said:


> that bench is slick! are you going to stain it or anything? maybe carve some family initials and give it a sweet coat of stain would look killer


I put butt grooves in it, does that count Seriously, initials are a good idea and some sealer would probably be called for. If fact, now that I you bring it up I have a piece of cedar that the wife and kids thought was cool because it was shaped like a heart. I should finish it and put it on the bench. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Floor concrete:








Kids marking their territory:








Floor joists are in production and should be ready for framing in a week or so.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Framing materials are here, but with below freezing temps, wind, rain/snow predicted for the next 4 days I bet framing doesn't get started this week.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The kids sure love playing on construction stuff. I think they would prefer the construction over having a finished place.


----------



## batsonbe (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for the Updates; following your thread! I love building and can't wait to see your project go from bare ground to the finished project. It always amazes me


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Looking good man... :thumbs_up


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I was right that framing wouldn't start this week but at least all of the materials are on site.
The floor trusses showed up Friday evening while I was putting tarps over the rest of the lumber. Then we got the winter storm that they were predicting...







Saturday morning:







It's suppose to stay fairly cold and wet for the next half week, I hope it doesn't interfere too much.

Anybody want to move to Kansas? I have a couple of houses for sale


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

A little progress as of yesterday:


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

That place looks huge! How many square feet is this gonna be when you are done?


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I think the pics are deceiving. It's 1490sq ft per level (which isn't very big if you only have one level) double it up and it will feel big to us.


----------



## batsonbe (Nov 29, 2012)

Coming right along!


----------



## Disco14 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for sharing- love seeing the progress. Looks great so far!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Some more progress. Walls might start to come up tomorrow.


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

ksgobbler said:


> Still waiting for our revised plans to come back. Also tacking on a few more acres. Glad to see yours got started. What did concrete run you. To pour the basement for a 1700 sq ft house with a 40x30 garage they wanted $50k.


That's way too much. 

How thick was the garage slab you wanted them to pour? 

I'm a real estate developer outside of Washington, D.C. I go through a lot of concrete and am happy to look at a bid for you. I just poured a basement for a 3500 ft2 home I'm building (basically a little over 40x30) with 10' walls around and a garage - it was a little over $23,000.


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

Place looks good - keep it up!!

Big thumbs up for using the advantech sub flooring. That's amazing stuff and is always a good sign of a quality builder!


----------



## Hoythews71 (Sep 22, 2010)

Your view is awesome! Ive looked through your thread and Maxemus' lodge build thread as well, and I do have a question...obviously Maxemus is building his place out of state as he lives in Miami and his property is in IL, but Im wondering if its a similar situation for you? Will this be your primary residence or a hunting lodge, and if its going to be your residence, what sort of plan are you and your family following for lodging until the build is complete? Reason I ask is my wife and I would like to buy property and build a home sometime down the road, and were not sure how we would work out the lodging logistics. Im military, so Im stuck wherever Im stationed, and we dont plan on buying property anywhere close to a Navy base!


----------



## archery146 (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks good. I love floor trusses. Makes for a nice clean basement when you can hide all the utilities in the floor/ceiling.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Hoythews71 said:


> Your view is awesome! Ive looked through your thread and Maxemus' lodge build thread as well, and I do have a question...obviously Maxemus is building his place out of state as he lives in Miami and his property is in IL, but Im wondering if its a similar situation for you? Will this be your primary residence or a hunting lodge, and if its going to be your residence, what sort of plan are you and your family following for lodging until the build is complete? Reason I ask is my wife and I would like to buy property and build a home sometime down the road, and were not sure how we would work out the lodging logistics. Im military, so Im stuck wherever Im stationed, and we dont plan on buying property anywhere close to a Navy base!


We currently live 6 miles from the build site. It will be our primary residence and we are still living in our house as we show it. If it sales before we can move into the new place we will either contract to stay in it for a few more months, or just rent a house for a couple of months. The house we own is paid for so not having a mortgage helps the situation. My wife's sister in married into the military and I feel for you and the situation it brings. They love their life but making something like what we are doing would be difficult for them. Can you buy land near one of your families? I think that could make it an easier experience. 

Good luck to you and thanks for serving your country!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Putt4Doe said:


> Big thumbs up for using the advantech sub flooring. That's amazing stuff and is always a good sign of a quality builder!


Awesome to hear that! I don't know a lot about construction but I did a lot of research in picking our builder. He has been outstanding to work with so far, and hearing positives like that sure is reassuring!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

archery146 said:


> Looks good. I love floor trusses. Makes for a nice clean basement when you can hide all the utilities in the floor/ceiling.


Lol, it's funny you say that as I was under there with the builder yesterday talking about how much space there was in the trusses and how easy it would be to run utilities.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Ps- Anyone want to move to south central Kansas, I have a couple of houses for sale... The deer hunting is pretty good


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Hoythews71 (Sep 22, 2010)

catscratch said:


> We currently live 6 miles from the build site. It will be our primary residence and we are still living in our house as we show it. If it sales before we can move into the new place we will either contract to stay in it for a few more months, or just rent a house for a couple of months. The house we own is paid for so not having a mortgage helps the situation. My wife's sister in married into the military and I feel for you and the situation it brings. They love their life but making something like what we are doing would be difficult for them. Can you buy land near one of your families? I think that could make it an easier experience.
> 
> Good luck to you and thanks for serving your country!


Thank you! I definitely dont do it for the thanks that it brings (makes me a little uncomfortable sometimes actually), but after 12 years, it just feels like any other job. I grew up in West Michigan and our only other out-of-state family is in Wyoming, but were planning on the southern Midwest. So. IL/So. IN/So. OH/KY/TN/No. MO are tops on our list. Im hoping that Im able to retire on shore duty where we can start a build relatively nearby, but more than likely Ill still be on sea duty and were going to have to deal with quite a stretch of family separation to get it done. Im honestly hoping I can retire (just from the military...I plan to start another job after the Navy) while on deployment or right after since deployment money is FANTASTIC!

Loving the build process though! I know Max is taking some heat for the extravagance of his build/home/property, but hes earned it and so have you! Dont let any ney-sayers stop you from achieving your dreams and sharing it as motivation for everyone else! Evey pic you post is adding fuel to my fire to be able to do something like this, even though I know it wont happen until I retire and can get a pension.


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

looks Great!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Hoythews71 said:


> Thank you! I definitely dont do it for the thanks that it brings (makes me a little uncomfortable sometimes actually), but after 12 years, it just feels like any other job. I grew up in West Michigan and our only other out-of-state family is in Wyoming, but were planning on the southern Midwest. So. IL/So. IN/So. OH/KY/TN/No. MO are tops on our list. Im hoping that Im able to retire on shore duty where we can start a build relatively nearby, but more than likely Ill still be on sea duty and were going to have to deal with quite a stretch of family separation to get it done. Im honestly hoping I can retire (just from the military...I plan to start another job after the Navy) while on deployment or right after since deployment money is FANTASTIC!
> 
> Loving the build process though! I know Max is taking some heat for the extravagance of his build/home/property, but hes earned it and so have you! Dont let any ney-sayers stop you from achieving your dreams and sharing it as motivation for everyone else! Evey pic you post is adding fuel to my fire to be able to do something like this, even though I know it wont happen until I retire and can get a pension.


Lots of beautiful places in that region. I hope you can find a place that fits you. It sounds like you have the desire and a good plan. Our biggest thing was to make sure we had the money when we needed it. Lots of yrs of saving so that when the time was right we could start. Are in for 20, or longer?

I saw Max take some heat but not a lot and it's his choices to make anyway. 

Once again; thanks for your service and nice comments. Good luck to you and your family and your future plans.


----------



## kyswitchback (Aug 15, 2005)

Love being able to follow along!!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

They framed the interior walls yesterday. It was really neat to walk through the rooms of "our" design. I took some pics but you couldn't see anything in them but a bunch of 2x4's.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Some more done:


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks like a great build in a great location - happy for you and your family


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Lots of progress happening everyday!








I had a couple of minutes so I planted some Chestnuts and Sawtooths:


----------



## scrub1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Maybe I missed it, but how many acres you working with? The location is beautiful.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

scrub1 said:


> Maybe I missed it, but how many acres you working with? The location is beautiful.


Thanks! The "family" block is about 1000.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

They ran most of the water line today!








And got lots more done on the house:








View from the loft:


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

I come to this thread when i need motivation. Looking great dude!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Pittstate23 said:


> I come to this thread when i need motivation. Looking great dude!


Thanks Pitt! Doing this is just amazing. All the years of dreaming and never really KNOWING it was going to happen has made it sooooo sweet. It doesn't seem real sometimes.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

looking good !!


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

tagged


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Boring under the highway for water and telephone:








Once across there is still a ways to go up the hill to get level with the house:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I ordered some pear and crabapple trees to start a grove of fruit trees. 
Prepping for them to arrive:














View of the house from the "orchard:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Progress on the house for the week. Front and back porch rafters are the only obvious new things. 







If you can look past all of the supports you can see the start of window frames:


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Love it! Love it! Love it!


----------



## JP61 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looking good...!!!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

DaneHunter said:


> Love it! Love it! Love it!


Thank you, thank you, thank you!

Shingles and windows get ordered this week (had to pick colors). 

We are also in a dilemma with our heat and AC. We had originally planned for geothermal, but due to the rock we are reconsidering. We are debating going ahead with geothermal, or going with a high efficiency air to air heat pump, or going with a cheaper system and spending more on an insulation upgrade, or adding some solar panels to one of the options instead of geothermal. The ultimate goal is to lessen utility bills as rates will probably never get cheaper.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Drilling rig looking for water. They went 180ft and let it set over night... nothing! This is for geothermal and the lack of water means we are re-evaluating our heat/air system. The HVAC guys is doing some cost comparisons for install and per yr to operate and getting back with us. Now looking at 14 and 16 SEER units and also solar panels as they get the 30% incentive that geo also gets.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Ready to roof:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Loft and kitchen area.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

View from the loft:


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

:thumbs_up


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow!!! This will be stunning when finished as it is already! I am jealous, thanks for sharing.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The windows are set and the siding is going up:








Lots of the internals are getting roughed in also:















Chestnuts and sawtooths that I direct seeded are starting to pop up:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Pears, Crabs, and Elderberries that were planted a couple of weeks ago are doing well:
View attachment 2211742


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

Looking good, keep them pictures coming.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

The loft is killer. Nice touch.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

making me drool!


----------



## Crapshot (Oct 18, 2013)

A dream for me to have a place like this. Properly looks sick and how awesome to be able to build an cultivate a place to hunt and fish. 

Really nice.


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Just read the whole thread while also watching Building Wild & Cabin Fever on tv, I think I'm going into awesomeness overload! What a great build, great job with this thread/documentation too. Can't wait to see the finish.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the comments and compliments guys. It's been an awesome ride so far!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Awesome thread. Looks like a perfect spot on a great piece of land in a great part of the state for deer. I hunt around Fort Scott and there are some dandys running around.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Busy weekend! 
Most of the siding is on:









Look close and you can see the start of a deck:









Sheetrock is being delivered on Monday and will start going up on Tuesday. I put in some "Safe n Sound" soundproofing around the master bedroom and the bathroom. I read mixed reviews on it (most were positive though), but figured for no more than it costs and the proximity of my sleeping quarters to the living room and TV it was worth a try. I had a radio going while working and it made a big difference over just studs. Of course anything would make a difference over just studs...









With the insulation and stuff in I'm starting to get feel for the actual space in the house:


----------



## mattmann (Dec 8, 2011)

Tagged for end pics. Looks awesome man


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

It's looking good!


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

What kind of siding did you put on? I just went and filed the permit application to start on our country build. In 10 days we should have a big thumbs up to press on.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Looking great Carscratch. I used a sound insulation layer on my home theater but I can still hear it in my room. Best thing that i can say works is to insulate the interior partition walls.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

ksgobbler said:


> What kind of siding did you put on? I just went and filed the permit application to start on our country build. In 10 days we should have a big thumbs up to press on.


Awesome man! Congrats on getting stuff worked out and on the go. The siding is LP Smartside lap siding. We have a friend who used it and paint brushed stain on it, looks very much like a log cabin from 50ft away. Up close it looks like siding but from a short distance it gives the rustic cabin look that would fit our build.

Once again, congrats!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> Looking great Carscratch. I used a sound insulation layer on my home theater but I can still hear it in my room. Best thing that i can say works is to insulate the interior partition walls.


Max, that is what I did over the weekend (interior partition walls). I know it won't make the place silent but should help a little. I think doors will have a bigger impact than inside the walls though. Thing is, I can change doors later but I never plan to be in the walls again. 

How far away from your room is your theater? Do you think the interior walls made much of a difference?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

catscratch said:


> Max, that is what I did over the weekend (interior partition walls). I know it won't make the place silent but should help a little. I think doors will have a bigger impact than inside the walls though. Thing is, I can change doors later but I never plan to be in the walls again.
> 
> How far away from your room is your theater? Do you think the interior walls made much of a difference?


It's probably 60 feet away with every wall in its path having insulation but I still hear it. It is a very high end system but frankly I would prefer to have the sound contained in the media room. 
Having a wood frame home tho is noisy. When I go downstairs everyone hears the footsteps. Perhaps carpeting along the stairwell might make a difference


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> It's probably 60 feet away with every wall in its path having insulation but I still hear it. It is a very high end system but frankly I would prefer to have the sound contained in the media room.
> Having a wood frame home tho is noisy. When I go downstairs everyone hears the footsteps. Perhaps carpeting along the stairwell might make a difference


Dang, kind of what I expected though with the sound proofing. I guess if it helps any at all it will be worth it. I'm currently wishing I had spect'd out 5/8th sheetrock. I didn't think of it when going over the spec sheet and contract, and now we have a ton of 1/2in delivered. I've read that thicker or doubled rock helps as much as anything for sound insulation.

After looking at your avatar, people might not hear your footsteps if you weren't built like the hulk! lol, you look like a fit person who works hard at what you do.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

catscratch said:


> Dang, kind of what I expected though with the sound proofing. I guess if it helps any at all it will be worth it. I'm currently wishing I had spect'd out 5/8th sheetrock. I didn't think of it when going over the spec sheet and contract, and now we have a ton of 1/2in delivered. I've read that thicker or doubled rock helps as much as anything for sound insulation.
> 
> After looking at your avatar, people might not hear your footsteps if you weren't built like the hulk! lol, you look like a fit person who works hard at what you do.


Thanks buddy. Its a work in progress. Father Time has been exacting his revenge on me as of late unfortunately. 
There's a company that sells a product called accoustiblock that I used. My mistake was in only using it on the walls. Should have used it on ceiling too. Look into it.


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

I hang sheet rock for a living. Insulating the interior walls with fiberglass insulation helps more than anything else. Sheetrock has no R-value or sound dampening quality's no matter how thick it is so 1/2 on the walls is what is used for residentual housing. They make what they call ultra light 1/2" sheet rock that is suppose to be as durable as 5/8 and can be used on ceilings as well as walls but i am not 100% sold on it. The rule has always been...if the rafters or stud walls are more than 16" apart...5/8 rock should be used. Now they say this ultra light stuff is just as good as 5/8 and gives the same fire rating (burn time) as 5/8. Like i said...i am not convinced yet.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

chevman said:


> I hang sheet rock for a living. Insulating the interior walls with fiberglass insulation helps more than anything else. Sheetrock has no R-value or sound dampening quality's no matter how thick it is so 1/2 on the walls is what is used for residentual housing. They make what they call ultra light 1/2" sheet rock that is suppose to be as durable as 5/8 and can be used on ceilings as well as walls but i am not 100% sold on it. The rule has always been...if the rafters or stud walls are more than 16" apart...5/8 rock should be used. Now they say this ultra light stuff is just as good as 5/8 and gives the same fire rating (burn time) as 5/8. Like i said...i am not convinced yet.


Thanks for the info on sheetrock! I feel better knowing the 5/8 isn't any better than the 1/2. I'm anxious to see what the place looks like with some of it up.


----------



## hoosierhntr (Jan 6, 2012)

Awsome place! I have been following along from start.Shower pan liner dosent look like it has a sloping layer of cement under it.Do not accept "thats how we always do it" it is not correct. If left as it is you will have a tiled shower base that is moldy and stinks in a few short years. should have 1st sloping layer then pan liner then final cement sloped layer that is tiled.Trust me on this, I am a shower expert and have built 1000s of them.If your tile guy says that its the way he does it,PLEASE find a new one! You can go to Tile Council of America website for correct process.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

hoosierhntr said:


> Awsome place! I have been following along from start.Shower pan liner dosent look like it has a sloping layer of cement under it.Do not accept "thats how we always do it" it is not correct. If left as it is you will have a tiled shower base that is moldy and stinks in a few short years. should have 1st sloping layer then pan liner then final cement sloped layer that is tiled.Trust me on this, I am a shower expert and have built 1000s of them.If your tile guy says that its the way he does it,PLEASE find a new one! You can go to Tile Council of America website for correct process.


I'll talk with our guy this weekend about the cement! I've had questions like this throughout the build and it usually comes back as "we did that to get ready for something else"... In this case hopefully they just wanted the liner there so the plumber could install the drain while roughing in the rest of the house. It's just tacked up on the sides and nothing is permanent (I think). 

In any case, thanks for the advice and I'll be making that call to him in the next day or two!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Got out there last night to check on progress. Deck framing, siding, and sheetrock is all going up quick!

You can see the deck framing has been started as well as the rough cedar pillars:








Mostly sided:








Cedar posts/pillars for deck and roof extension:








Sheetrock on the ceiling:








Rooms:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

hoosierhntr said:


> Awsome place! I have been following along from start.Shower pan liner dosent look like it has a sloping layer of cement under it.Do not accept "thats how we always do it" it is not correct. If left as it is you will have a tiled shower base that is moldy and stinks in a few short years. should have 1st sloping layer then pan liner then final cement sloped layer that is tiled.Trust me on this, I am a shower expert and have built 1000s of them.If your tile guy says that its the way he does it,PLEASE find a new one! You can go to Tile Council of America website for correct process.


Just heard back from our builder; no issues with the shower. He said the tile setter does the subbase and cement board much later in the build process. He just likes to get some stuff laid out ahead of time. 

Once again, thanks to you guys for looking out for me!


----------



## hoosierhntr (Jan 6, 2012)

Would not be normal to put shower liner in and then take it back out to put cement under it.You should be there when the tile guy comes...


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

hoosierhntr said:


> Would not be normal to put shower liner in and then take it back out to put cement under it.You should be there when the tile guy comes...


Gotcha, I've met with every lead so far. I'll make sure to meet with him also.


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

Give us an update!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

House looks great, keep the updates coming!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll get you guys a picture update soon. Been very busy with other parts of life so the interweb has taken a hit. 

I don't have fresh pics but; the walls were textured this week, cabinets are ordered, trim, interior doors, and hardware colors/materials have been decided. Electrician should be able to finish soon but I don't know when he is scheduled. Lots going on but not a lot that will show in pics...

Maybe get your build fix posted this weekend.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Here ya go: a couple of pics of the interior while they were taping and one of the lake after a little rain we got last weekend.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The lake came up a little with this last bout of rain, look close and you can still see the dock floating out there. We got another 3in of rain last night after taking this pic...








The house coming along nice. The sheet rock is all up, the ceiling is textured, cabinets and interior doors are all ordered, and the final section of the deck is framed:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The lake came up some more but is almost back down to normal. Also, most of the interior doors and trim is installed.


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

Looking great.....hope that is a test fit on ^^^^^door. (Doesn't look like it) Easier to texture and paint without all that stuff in. But if you aren't doing it....

Looks like a lot of planning just for the electrical and water. 

If I may ask why you decided to go with rolled insulation instead of sprayed foam?


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

bwhnter4life said:


> Looking great.....hope that is a test fit on ^^^^^door. (Doesn't look like it) Easier to texture and paint without all that stuff in. But if you aren't doing it....
> 
> Looks like a lot of planning just for the electrical and water.
> 
> If I may ask why you decided to go with rolled insulation instead of sprayed foam?


I would bet cost. I had them price it with spray foam and with regular insulation. I couldn't afford spray foam.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

bwhnter4life said:


> Looking great.....hope that is a test fit on ^^^^^door. (Doesn't look like it) Easier to texture and paint without all that stuff in. But if you aren't doing it....
> 
> Looks like a lot of planning just for the electrical and water.
> 
> If I may ask why you decided to go with rolled insulation instead of sprayed foam?


Not a test fit, they said they get a better finish on the wood this way and the paint isn't that hard with the trim in place. 

ksgobbler is 100% correct. It came down to $$$ and what we can afford at the moment. I would have rather had an insulation upgrade but it just couldn't safely happen right now.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Took some pics yesterday.
View from across the lake:


View from the sink/range work area (I love this view):


Some details we had put into the plans that are starting to show up:
This cabinet is in the bathroom and opens though to the laundry room. Eliminates dirty clothes being carried though the house to do laundry.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

View of the kitchen. Trim, countertops, hidden walk-in pantry, and other finishing touches are coming along nice:


The stairs to the basement needed a notch in the floor for headroom. Instead of having the railing go around it we asked the builder to make a bench to cover it. I think it turned out nice:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Progress has felt slow but things are getting done. 
The wood work is all done and they are starting to tape for painting:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I built and installed a cattle guard, placed some rocks around it, and did 25 tons worth of gravel work to the entrance.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Amazing


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I had started caulking the exterior so that I could paint, but we started getting rain and that forced me to change projects for a while. The rain actually cooled things off a little so running the chainsaw wasn't too bad. These were nice trees but they were too close to the house. Every spring all the pastures in Kansas get burned and a lot of them get away from the ranchers who start them. I needed a buffer!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

And this is what our front yard looks like! Pictures don't do it justice as there are rocks out there that have a larger footprint than my car. The guy doing it said most people would freak if the they drove up and their front yard looked like this. I'm just happy they got the water line TO my house. It took them their regular backhoe, a trackhoe, and a hydrohammer to trench the hill top.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

You buy the farm, the rocks are free lol.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Captain Cully said:


> You buy the farm, the rocks are free lol.


It's become a running joke about the rocks as the house is always surrounded by them! They have affected damn near every part of the build and seem to be always present. Started with the basement by extended the dig a few days, was difficult for the power company to plant poles, made boring under the highway very difficult for the water company, made trenching the electric and water to the house a pain, and now we have giant ass rocks everywhere that I don't know how to move them! Lol, it's interesting!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Looking great catscratch


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> Looking great catscratch


Thanks! How is your place coming? Are your fruit trees going to make it, or are they done?


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Tagged. Great thread!!! Can't wait to show my wife.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

KSQ2 said:


> Tagged. Great thread!!! Can't wait to show my wife.


Be careful with what you show the wife, it could cost you a LOT of money!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

catscratch said:


> Thanks! How is your place coming? Are your fruit trees going to make it, or are they done?


Won't know till next week. keeps raining so beans haven't been planted yet and may not be planted this year. Working on a plan B.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> Won't know till next week. keeps raining so beans haven't been planted yet and may not be planted this year. Working on a plan B.


If the beans are just for deer (not harvested) it might not be a bad thing to get them in late. The deer should still love them until the leaves drop, then you could overseed with wheat, radishes, clover, etc... for a green winter plot.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

That's a beautiful home you have being built there. 

Reading your thread gives me flashbacks to when I built my home. Longest three years of my life, and won't ever do it again.


----------



## Alchemy (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks good, great location. Not really sure why the tile "expert" called out your sub for laying the Oatley pan in the fashion he did (he will mix portland and create proper slope to drain before he gets going), although my tile setter builds his shower after paint stage as damage can occur to it during construction. Residential building practices vary greatly in different regions so my practices is no better than his and he keeps a nice clean site which goes a long way with me. Just ask tile setter his method of waterproofing, preferred substrate, and steps. Its not complicated.... On the HVAC you will be happy with a matched 16 SEER system, Geo is not common in my area. 1/2 lb open cell envelope homes are very tight, but I prefer blown wall cellulose, 15" of attic insulation as it is a good cost/performance way of doing things. Foam all can lights, top plate wire runs, plumbing vents, switches, doors, and windows and you will be pleased. You are doing things right, might cost more than your original budget with site work, sub grade utilities, and the rock clause your excavation contractor more than likely got you with but in the long run you will be so glad you did it proper! Enjoy it, looks like a dream come true!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

NYyotekiller said:


> That's a beautiful home you have being built there.
> 
> Reading your thread gives me flashbacks to when I built my home. Longest three years of my life, and won't ever do it again.


Thanks, and I'm enjoying the build. Lots of stressful times but I'll never have the opportunity to do this again so I'm having some fun with it also. 
Have pics of your place? I bet it turned out nice.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Alchemy said:


> Looks good, great location. Not really sure why the tile "expert" called out your sub for laying the Oatley pan in the fashion he did (he will mix portland and create proper slope to drain before he gets going), although my tile setter builds his shower after paint stage as damage can occur to it during construction. Residential building practices vary greatly in different regions so my practices is no better than his and he keeps a nice clean site which goes a long way with me. Just ask tile setter his method of waterproofing, preferred substrate, and steps. Its not complicated.... On the HVAC you will be happy with a matched 16 SEER system, Geo is not common in my area. 1/2 lb open cell envelope homes are very tight, but I prefer blown wall cellulose, 15" of attic insulation as it is a good cost/performance way of doing things. Foam all can lights, top plate wire runs, plumbing vents, switches, doors, and windows and you will be pleased. You are doing things right, might cost more than your original budget with site work, sub grade utilities, and the rock clause your excavation contractor more than likely got you with but in the long run you will be so glad you did it proper! Enjoy it, looks like a dream come true!


Currently in paint stage, tile setter will be here shortly after painters are finish  

We didn't get the exact insulation upgrades we wanted, but we did choose no can lights (insulation reasons), and all the top plate seams, wire holes, windows, doors, etc... were either foamed or caulked. Also no storage space in what little attic space we have so that we could have more insulation and no attic door to break the interior envelope (basement will have storage room anyway). 

Thanks for the replies and compliments guys! It truly is a dream come true.


----------



## concepthomes1 (Jul 2, 2012)

catscratch said:


> Currently in paint stage, tile setter will be here shortly after painters are finish
> 
> We didn't get the exact insulation upgrades we wanted, but we did choose no can lights (insulation reasons), and all the top plate seams, wire holes, windows, doors, etc... were either foamed or caulked. Also no storage space in what little attic space we have so that we could have more insulation and no attic door to break the interior envelope (basement will have storage room anyway).
> 
> Thanks for the replies and compliments guys! It truly is a dream come true.


Congratulations catscratch. I'm a builder here in Charlotte, NC and your type of setup is part of my wife and I's 10 yr plan. Doing the work you're doing only helps to build financial and sweat equity in your home. 

I'm impressed and happy for you and your family.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

concepthomes1 said:


> Congratulations catscratch. I'm a builder here in Charlotte, NC and your type of setup is part of my wife and I's 10 yr plan. Doing the work you're doing only helps to build financial and sweat equity in your home.
> 
> I'm impressed and happy for you and your family.


Thanks. Means a lot when a professional says you're doing good things! And yes, there is a lot of every type of equity in this house.

Do you have land yet? Are you currently 10yrs out, or are you already started into the process?


----------



## concepthomes1 (Jul 2, 2012)

catscratch said:


> Thanks. Means a lot when a professional says you're doing good things! And yes, there is a lot of every type of equity in this house.
> 
> Do you have land yet? Are you currently 10yrs out, or are you already started into the process?


We're just past year 1 out of 10; we're on track financially with what we've elected to put aside $$-wise. We're focusing on land in the NC mountains but also looking into SW Virginia.


----------



## mozy (Sep 21, 2006)

This is basically my dream build. Nice house with a big deck overlooking a river.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

concepthomes1 said:


> We're just past year 1 out of 10; we're on track financially with what we've elected to put aside $$-wise. We're focusing on land in the NC mountains but also looking into SW Virginia.


I think the mountains would be beautiful! It may feel like it's a long ways out right now, but 9yrs will pass in the blink of the eye. Good luck to you guys.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

mozy said:


> This is basically my dream build. Nice house with a big deck overlooking a river.


Actually, I would prefer a river or a marsh over the watershed lake that we are on (I'm not complaining though... in a perfect world). I find myself on the deck a lot for breaks. It doesn't matter the time of day or night, it's always awesome up there.


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Awesome, can't wait to see more pics


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I bought and refinished a wood burning stove to put in the basement. Lots of elbow grease in getting rid of the rust on that thing. New glass for the door should be in this week...


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Hauled off the trees that I cut for a burn buffer around the house.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Electric has been ran to the house and I filled in the trench yesterday.
Before and afters:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I put down almost a case of caulking yesterday also. I'm not afraid to say some of our peaks are just a little higher than I care to be, and I still have at least a case to go before I'm done!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

When it got too hot to work caulking (I could smooth it quick enough to keep it from getting a skin on it) I moved to rock work. Started moving some of the rocks around from the water dig to make some retaining wall extensions and flower beds.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Speaking of the water dig, the line is to the house and most of the trench is filled. The front yard is starting to clean up a little. Unfortunately, when I left yesterday there was a plug or something in the line near the house. We had good pressure at the faucet on the edge of the woods but just a trickle at the house. They left it overnight in the hopes that it would dissolve an be ok this morning. I haven't heard from them yet so I'm guessing all it good


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I got some driveway and yard work done. It rained last night and most of the new gravel sank when I drove on it this morning, going to have to add to it for a while until we get a good base. The rocks in the middle of the circle drive and around the fire pit are there basically because I can't move them. Luckily (by chance) they turned out to be in good locations.

If you look to the right there is a short line of rocks, they are the edge of our little frog pond.



The rocks next to the little red skid steer is our fire pit.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The guys that installed our water line and septic system were nice enough to dig the little frog pond next to the driveway before finishing up one evening.

Pictures don't do it justice, it's a couple of feet deep.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Its a huge relief to have water at the house and the septic system installed. This is our lateral line field as they were installing it. These guys have done a outstanding job for us. I hope to never need dirt/septic work done again, but if I do I wont hesitate to call them first.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Besides gravel and rock work I've been caulking like crazy. I have most of the house done except for a couple of really high spots. I'm having trouble finding ladders and level enough ground for me to get my ***** that high up! It's amazing how quickly you can eat through a couple of cases of caulk, and how my legs don't really work once I reach a certain height.

Getting the wood burner up a 2ft step by myself proved interesting! A trip to the truck provided just enough tools ingenuity to get it done though. All these little things that need done sure are time eaters but they have all been fun.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

One last thing; the 3 crabs and 2 pears that I planted this spring are doing great! I was worried that a spring planting would be difficult to maintain over the summer but I've only watered them on an average once every two weeks (watering just got easier now that we have a faucet next to the "orchard"). I intend to plant some more fruit trees this fall (maybe a cherry or some persimmons).


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I picked up decking yesterday. Stacked it to acclimate and dry some so that crappy boards will show themselves before screwing them down.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Most of the flooring is on site now. This is for the kitchen and entryway. I really like the look of this and wish we could have afforded to do more of the house with it.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

They actually installed some floor yesterday, but unfortunately they put it down wrong and will have to re-do it. The shower is also well on it's way to being tiled.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Looking awesome Catscratch. Keep posting pics


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks Max. Lots going on this week/weekend!

Wood floors are installed:



Base coat of paint is up and starting on trim:



And someone politely suggested I straighten my fruit trees up a little, so they are now staked and cared for


----------



## Burgmane (Oct 14, 2014)

Tagged, I must say you've got me dreaming. A spot like this in southwest Ohio someday is my family farm dream. Unfortunately I live in Central Florida and want a house on the water with a 45' boat behind it, too. I need to figure out this whole getting rich thing.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Burgmane said:


> Tagged, I must say you've got me dreaming. A spot like this in southwest Ohio someday is my family farm dream. Unfortunately I live in Central Florida and want a house on the water with a 45' boat behind it, too. I need to figure out this whole getting rich thing.



Lol, let me know once you figure out the getting rich thing (I think we both are going to need it). Are you sure you can even call a 45ft'r a "boat"? I thought those were yachts, or ship's, or something like that


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

We planted two types of radish, PTT, chicory, and kohlrabi on the septic field. It has been raining all night and morning since doing this so hopefully we get a good stand. I fear that once this rain passes the temps will soar to 100 and we won't get another rain for 6wks.


The plot from the deck:


If you look just left of center you can see one of the plots I sprayed over the weekend just starting to turn yellow. It's mostly in strips radiating out from the kitchen window (like spokes of a wheel with the center being the house). The parts that aren't stripped are in blocks next to the house. My goal is to be able to see wildlife from the house at any given time of day.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The house is completely painted inside and out!


The faucet at the end of the driveway is turning out to be a very good decision. If you ever have the opportunity to place water access next to a road I would recommend that you do it.


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

That view!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

looking great!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Stone mason started the porch this weekend:



And the trackhoe guy did another little job for me before he takes his equipment away this week:


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Looking good.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I've got a good start on the dog's kennel:


And also got the first section of decking done today (except for some stain/sealer, anyone good with deck finishes I'm all ears on what to use on cedar):


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

We had a storm come through a few days ago that filled the frog pond. It was covered in deer tracks within a couple of days and is already full of frogs and inverts:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Also did some food plot work this weekend but no pics yet. Should be time to plant in 2-4 weeks depending on rain.


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

What are you planting? I've got oats/clover/turnips going in sometime after September 1


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Already planted some radishes, turnips, and chicory with the hope that August doesn't fry them. I saved out some seed just in case it dies out. Next will be clovers, rape, oats, and wheat.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Moved in today. I love it!


----------



## Burgmane (Oct 14, 2014)

catscratch said:


> Moved in today. I love it!


:thumbs_up: :thumbs_up: :thumbs_up:

Congrats, that's gotta be a big relief. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Moving day is the worst! Glad it's behind you! Place looks great!


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

catscratch said:


> Moved in today. I love it!


[emoji106]


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

We are all moved in (funny that somehow we aren't all MOVED OUT of our old place, guess we had accumulated some junks over the yrs) and am loving it. 

Our first night was greeted by the best moon rise I've seen:


Our little one caught this critter in his bedroom:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I found time to get some plot seed spread for my "throw and mow" mix and the brush hog out right before a rain:


And right after the rain we had the most spectacular rainbows I've ever seen:


Pics just don't do it justice!


----------



## TL3 (Apr 29, 2007)

Congrats on the move in. Honestly, I have to say that you are a blessed man for sure. May you enjoy every waking moment you have on that amazing property.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

TL3 said:


> Congrats on the move in. Honestly, I have to say that you are a blessed man for sure. May you enjoy every waking moment you have on that amazing property.


Thanks. I've been incredibly blessed with my family and life in general!


----------



## huntinfool14 (Oct 17, 2002)

That rainbow pic is AMAZING! Congrats on the awesome place!


----------



## BradleyP (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks for sharing your build with us. Really inspired me to get mine going. Wife and I own 34 acres 20 min east of Wichita that we can't wait to move on. I could tell you also live in KS from the very first pic. Really is a pretty state at least on the eastern half. We put in a driveway a few months ago and electricity going in this month, then water, then metal building and following up with the home. But like yours it will be modest. Already built a new home 2 yrs ago but my wife and I hate living in town so we sold it to buy land and have to rent for a few years to make it all work out. In the end all the effort should pay off I hope. Like yours we will build overlooking a pond and creek. Though the pond is roughly a fourth the size of yours.. that thing is impressive. Anyway, congrats on your build. I understand how stressful and costly the process is but all worth it in the end.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

BradleyP said:


> Thanks for sharing your build with us. Really inspired me to get mine going. Wife and I own 34 acres 20 min east of Wichita that we can't wait to move on. I could tell you also live in KS from the very first pic. Really is a pretty state at least on the eastern half. We put in a driveway a few months ago and electricity going in this month, then water, then metal building and following up with the home. But like yours it will be modest. Already built a new home 2 yrs ago but my wife and I hate living in town so we sold it to buy land and have to rent for a few years to make it all work out. In the end all the effort should pay off I hope. Like yours we will build overlooking a pond and creek. Though the pond is roughly a fourth the size of yours.. that thing is impressive. Anyway, congrats on your build. I understand how stressful and costly the process is but all worth it in the end.


20min east of Wichita? Are you near Augusta or Leon? 
I love Kansas! It's one of the most beautiful states I've ever been in and a fisherman/hunter's dream. 
It sounds like we have similar approaches to building our dreams; do things as you can afford them. We took a ton of "small" steps before taking the final leap of building the actual house. It can get nerve racking but I loved every moment of it. 

Hope it goes well for you guy!


----------



## BradleyP (Dec 7, 2003)

catscratch said:


> 20min east of Wichita? Are you near Augusta or Leon?
> I love Kansas! It's one of the most beautiful states I've ever been in and a fisherman/hunter's dream.
> It sounds like we have similar approaches to building our dreams; do things as you can afford them. We took a ton of "small" steps before taking the final leap of building the actual house. It can get nerve racking but I loved every moment of it.
> 
> Hope it goes well for you guy!


My place is about 5 miles east and 2 miles south of Augusta? What county do you live in? Looked like flint hills to me but sounds like you are more west.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Cowley county. We are basically in a corner: drive south a few miles and you end up in Oklahoma, north and your in the flint hills, east gives you hills and forest, west gives you flat cropland. 

I drive into Augusta from the south all the time. I bet I am close to your place often.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Congrats!!
We decided to buy instead of build. We'll be moving in a few weeks. I wish we could compete with your views!!


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

KSQ2 said:


> Congrats!!
> We decided to buy instead of build. We'll be moving in a few weeks. I wish we could compete with your views!!


Wish I could've just bought. This build thing is expensive and stressful.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

KSQ2 said:


> Congrats!!
> We decided to buy instead of build. We'll be moving in a few weeks. I wish we could compete with your views!!


Congrats to you!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

ksgobbler said:


> Wish I could've just bought. This build thing is expensive and stressful.


It is expensive in comparison to buying, but I actually loved every moment of the build and would do it again in a heartbeat. 

Your place is going to turn out great and the work will soon be a distant memory (unfortunately the expense probably will stick around a little longer).


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

Yeah was out there tonight. Lagoon was fenced and is ready to be permitted. They also started doing insulation today and got a long ways.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Since the house is done and we are moved in (there will be lots of basement build pics... later this winter), it's time to start to focusing on habitat.

This is the front yard food plots. Everything mowed is now planted by throw and mow. I have three different mixtures of clover/rape/turnips/radishes. Wheat, winter rye, and oats are mixed in the entire plot.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I sprayed twice in July. Broadcasted the seed last Sunday, then mowed Sunday afternoon immediately after broadcasting. We got rain Thursday night. These photos are from this morning (Sunday; one week after broadcasting seed and 2.5days after rain).





As you can see; the seed that was under thatch is doing far better than the seed that was worked into the soil (small patch by the driveway that I raked in). This land has never seen a disc or plow. It's only been native pasture, so I'm curious to see how these plots turn out.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm getting into natives quite a bit, so on my run this morning I took a minutes to pick some seed heads from our native purple cone flower (also known locally as snake root). These will get planted at the boarder where the pasture meets the yard.


----------



## S.Dobbs (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome photos!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Not one drop of rain since the week we planted! Everything is doing well though except there is very little sign of the clovers I planted. Critters are using the plots on a daily basis.


We are still doing some finishing touches on the place and the younger one loves to help:


And the older one is content to walk down to the pond:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

We also got some chestnut trees planted recently. These were grown by the kids from seed (that we trade for with local acorns that we picked last fall).


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Just stumbled across your thread chestnut. Went through all 12 pages. The only thing I see wrong is it isn't mine. lol Ya got your own slice of heaven there. Should be a great place to raise a family.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

thirdhandman said:


> Just stumbled across your thread chestnut. Went through all 12 pages. The only thing I see wrong is it isn't mine. lol Ya got your own slice of heaven there. Should be a great place to raise a family.


Thanks! I truly wish everyone had the opportunity to live in a place like this.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Other than a few projects I have going (more than a few actually) I'm starting to shift from the house towards wildlife. 

We have grown some great turnips and radishes this yr:


As well as some deer that are starting to use the "yard plots":



The wife is already starting to name the does and fawns that frequent the yard and putting limits on what we can shoot!


----------



## MNHOYT (Oct 6, 2007)

very nice! thanks for sharing!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I got home last night and the wife says "look at what I filmed today, it's a bunch of bucks chasing each other around". She got all of this footage from the living room. I've seen the chase many times, but never into a lake!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6eutJSaFME

Here is a more complete video: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XFULmgZ-Vg


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Amazing for sure!!! If you ever need a roomate or a best friend let me know, haha. Great place amazing property and that video of buck swimming is crazy.


----------



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

catscratch said:


> We are all moved in (funny that somehow we aren't all MOVED OUT of our old place, guess we had accumulated some junks over the yrs) and am loving it.
> 
> Our first night was greeted by the best moon rise I've seen:
> 
> ...



Sorry if I missed it....what state are you building in?? It looks great!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

ppkaprince98 said:


> Amazing for sure!!! If you ever need a roomate or a best friend let me know, haha. Great place amazing property and that video of buck swimming is crazy.


Lol, I don't plan on needing another roommate in the next 30yrs or so but thanks for the offer.
I've seen some great rut action before, but never in a lake!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

burls said:


> Sorry if I missed it....what state are you building in?? It looks great!


Thanks. I'm in Kansas. The scorpion turned out to be the first of many. We were catching around 5 a week in the basement. I don't know if I fixed the problem or it just got cold enough to keep them down for the winter.


----------



## EM12 (Oct 27, 2015)

Awesome build, definitely a dream come true!


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thats a dream of mine man, and your living it. Congrats!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

True, I am living the dream and couldn't be happier! 

Here are the kiddo's with their deer this yr. It's been a great season!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Pittstate23 said:


> Thats a dream of mine man, and your living it. Congrats!


Keep after it. We worked and saved for so long and didn't even KNOW if we could make it happen. Everything eventually just fell together and we were ready for it when it happened. Good luck on making it for yourself.


----------



## Point-N-Shoot (Oct 25, 2015)

catscratch said:


> True, I am living the dream and couldn't be happier!
> 
> Here are the kiddo's with their deer this yr. It's been a great season!




*You started them out with rifles!!!????



How will they ever grow up to be decent men if they started the easy way!
*



Just kidding. Awesome. Looks like you're living the dream!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Point-N-Shoot said:


> *You started them out with rifles!!!????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, the older one has stuck several deer the last couple of yrs, but chose to use the rifle exclusively this yr. The younger one was shopping last weekend for a bow but he very specific in that it has to have wheels and a site!


----------



## Point-N-Shoot (Oct 25, 2015)

catscratch said:


> Lol, the older one has stuck several deer the last couple of yrs, but chose to use the rifle exclusively this yr. The younger one was shopping last weekend for a bow but he very specific in that it has to have wheels and a site!




Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

catscratch said:


> Thanks, and I'm enjoying the build. Lots of stressful times but I'll never have the opportunity to do this again so I'm having some fun with it also.
> Have pics of your place? I bet it turned out nice.


I don't want to hijack your thread, but here is a picture of my place. 



I very much enjoyed my build, but was SO glad when it was done. 

Your home looks awesome and I am jealous of your location you got there. I was lucky enough to get out to Kansas this fall and hunt some whitetails with a stick and string and can tell you that you got the closest thing to heaven on earth at your place.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Not hijacked at all. Your place looks great! I see a beam just under the peak of your roof, do you have wood beams on the interior (I would have loved to have interior beams). 



NYyotekiller said:


> I don't want to hijack your thread, but here is a picture of my place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Great build and nice pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

catscratch said:


> Not hijacked at all. Your place looks great! I see a beam just under the peak of your roof, do you have wood beams on the interior (I would have loved to have interior beams).


I have one beam that runs the entire length of the house that is 52' long x 6" wide by 26" tall. Here you can see it when we placed it.





Here is an interior picture of the beam kinda. Its not a good picture though.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Looking great Catscratch.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I love it. Great looking place!
We have an engineered beam running through ours also but it's covered with sheetrock and insulation. I wish we could have done the tongue and groove ceiling like you did with the exposed beam as that is a great look. 



NYyotekiller said:


> I have one beam that runs the entire length of the house that is 52' long x 6" wide by 26" tall. Here you can see it when we placed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> Looking great Catscratch.


Thanks. We are extremely happy with how things have turned out. Keeping up with your thread and your place, it looks like it is coming along nicely.


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

They are putting the finishing touches on our house as they speak. I was out there last night and it's amazing how still it is out there. Everybody keeps telling us we got a prime location


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

catscratch said:


> Thanks. We are extremely happy with how things have turned out. Keeping up with your thread and your place, it looks like it is coming along nicely.


Thanks. I just haven't sealed the deal this year. The big ones haven't cooperated 
Best of luck to you on the rest of your season.


----------



## Hindy30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Just found this thread. Sweet build.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Video my wife took from the livingroom...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCgkIKUzRPo


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

What a cool video! That one buck looked wide.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Still have deer using the food plots and several bucks that survived rifles season:





As well as the rut chase into the lake video that my wife took showing several bucks that survived rifle season. I think the buck above was part of the chase video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCgkIKUzRPo


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

This yote thought the smooth ice was unfrozen. He got out there, took a dump, checked out my duck blind, and then disappeared into the grass. Interesting some the things we get to see as hunters.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

This is the kid's Christmas tree. It is a Falsecypress that we picked up and decorated the night before Christmas, they put present for each other under it. They then planted it in hopes that they will have a line of trees representing each Christmas here.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is the buck I shot this yr. He was probably too young but he struck my fancy at the moment and I sent an arrow his way.



It's nice when they fall within sight of the stand:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I hear people ask if we can manipulate deer movements or patterns. This path is the result of a single width path mowed through knee high grass. The knee high grass certainly isn't tough to walk through, but the deer choose to go mowed.



This crossing is where the top wire of the fence is down. Not done on purpose but a good example of deer taking the easiest path.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Getting tree tubes ready for direct seeding this spring. I will seed the first row in Sawtooths and another row in Chestnuts.


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

My place is low and brushy. Deer use the trails I cut for atv access a lot. They are using them almost exclusively. It definitely manipulated their movement.


----------



## Junglekat (Sep 7, 2006)

It would be a dream,place is beautiful


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Some updates:

The kids have been catching buckets of crappie:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Indoor starts of Sawtooth, Chinese Chestnut, and Persimmon are growing:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Some Switch-grass starts from seed seed collected by the kids:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Elderberry starts are leafing out. I don't know if they are growing roots or if the leafs are coming from energy stored in the scions. Hopefully they are rooting...


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Bluebirds are using the boxes I made last yr:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Various pear, crabapple, jujube, chestnut, che, and mulberry trees that have been planted are either leafing out or blooming. Unfortunately we had several late frosts during bloom. I figure these trees are too young to produce yet, but the fact that some of them bloom this early means that production will be sketchy as it isn't uncommon to have a late freeze.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Spring turkeys are getting wound up. I can hear them gobbling from roost every morning when I leave for work.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

A couple of the creeks on the place are flowing, but we really need rain or they won't make it through the summer!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

And I'm finally getting something DONE on the basement. This is a storage room that is desperately needed to clear space for other rooms to be built. It's finally complete with trim going up last weekend.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks great! We have 25 chinkapin acorns in pots right now, I'm hoping they look like yours pictured soon. The chestnuts we grew from seed in pots last year are in the ground now and starting their first year strong! Tree planting is a blast!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

KSQ2 said:


> Looks great! We have 25 chinkapin acorns in pots right now, I'm hoping they look like yours pictured soon. The chestnuts we grew from seed in pots last year are in the ground now and starting their first year strong! Tree planting is a blast!


Thanks!

We have lots of native Chinkapin's on the place. If you ever need seed let me know, won't cost you anything but shipping. They didn't produce last fall but they are usually pretty reliable. 

Here is one of my Chestnuts from last yr (took this pic a week ago). Leafing out well!


Trees certainly are addicting! If it wasn't for having to follow a budget and work all the time I would spend MUCH time planting.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Did you direct seed that chestnut last year, or did you plant in a pot and transplant?
Here's one of our transplants, they just started leafing out last week, I haven't taken any pics yet.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Lol, I love the arrow stake. I have a whole bundle of old arrows that need to get re-purposed. 

The one pictured was planted in a bucket until it went dormant, then transplanted to that spot. I direct seeded quite a few Chestnuts last spring and had good success with them until the rabbits found them. I'm doing some in Rootmaker 18s this yr and some more direct seeding too.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Great thread, very fun to follow and read through thanks for sharing.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Dylbilly said:


> Great thread, very fun to follow and read through thanks for sharing.


Thanks. It's been a fun experience and I'm glad you've enjoyed following along.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The burning season looks like it might be done. This chard/black view will probably be a vivid green in a week. Hopefully the forecasted rain for the next couple of days makes it to us. It's been very dry here and rain is desperately needed!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

*catscratch; Congratulations on a absolutely wonderful place to raise a family. This is what dreams are made of.*


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

thirdhandman said:


> *catscratch; Congratulations on a absolutely wonderful place to raise a family. This is what dreams are made of.*


It certainly is. We've dreamed about this for decades, very fortunate it's become a reality. Thanks.

Took the kids turkey hunting today. Took the older one out first for an early afternoon hunt and he shot one in less than an hour. Went home and the younger brother decided he wanted to hunt too. His hunt was a little harder as the tom left without a shot the first time we saw him but he wasn't so lucky an hour later when we saw him again. 

Both kids are thrilled:


----------



## Disco14 (Jan 14, 2010)

I too just found this thread and read through it. I enjoyed following all of the progress as I followed Max's- love these threads. Congratulations on your dream house- it is beautiful. It looks like an amazing place to raise your family and enjoy life.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Great pics! Congrats to the boys. That a Stevens double barrel?
Are you south of Wichita? We're over by Independence and we have received good rain lately. Hope you get some in a few hours.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Man, that is a beautiful peace of property. Really like the house as well. Congrats


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Disco14 said:


> I too just found this thread and read through it. I enjoyed following all of the progress as I followed Max's- love these threads. Congratulations on your dream house- it is beautiful. It looks like an amazing place to raise your family and enjoy life.


I follow Max's thread too, it was the inspiration to document our build in a thread. Turned into a chronicle of sorts. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

KSQ2 said:


> Great pics! Congrats to the boys. That a Stevens double barrel?
> Are you south of Wichita? We're over by Independence and we have received good rain lately. Hope you get some in a few hours.


South and a litthe east. We were suppose to get rain a few days ago but it mostly slipped past us. Glad you got some!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

sawtoothscream said:


> Man, that is a beautiful peace of property. Really like the house as well. Congrats


Thanks! We designed the house with our contractor's help. Really proud of how it turned out.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Simply awesome! Congrats and thanks for taking us along!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

KSQ2 said:


> Great pics! Congrats to the boys. That a Stevens double barrel?
> Are you south of Wichita? We're over by Independence and we have received good rain lately. Hope you get some in a few hours.


I forgot to answer your question last night. Yes, it's a Stevens Double. My grandpa use to turkey hunt with it at a time there were very few birds in Kansas. He never put one down with it but it went on many hunts. It's kind of cool to let the kids shoot turkeys with it, it's their gun of choice...


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

KSQ2 said:


> Looks great! We have 25 chinkapin acorns in pots right now, I'm hoping they look like yours pictured soon. The chestnuts we grew from seed in pots last year are in the ground now and starting their first year strong! Tree planting is a blast!


Be interested to hear how those chinkapins work out for you. I planted 100 trees this year, and 50 last year. Going to do 25 oaks next year, but I am kinda leaning towards white swamp oaks at this point. Shumards oak also looks interesting. I have been reading up on shellbark hickory all morning, but appears they are very slow growing. All of mine are tubed.

Its great hunting your own place. Took 2 turkeys off my place this year, and called in a 3rd for my brother that he shot. Never further than a couple hundred yards from the house.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

ksgobbler said:


> Be interested to hear how those chinkapins work out for you. I planted 100 trees this year, and 50 last year. Going to do 25 oaks next year, but I am kinda leaning towards white swamp oaks at this point. Shumards oak also looks interesting. I have been reading up on shellbark hickory all morning, but appears they are very slow growing. All of mine are tubed.
> 
> Its great hunting your own place. Took 2 turkeys off my place this year, and called in a 3rd for my brother that he shot. Never further than a couple hundred yards from the house.


I would be interested in some of the ideas you've come up with for trees in our area. I'm focusing on a lot of soft mast trees (partly due to the length of time for hard mast to produce, and the fact that I have a ton of native Burr, Chinkapin, and red oaks already here). I do plant a lot of Sawtooth just because the are easy and fast.

And yes, it's great to hunt your own place just by walking out the door. For me it almost doesn't feel like hunting if I don't have to drive 30-60min to get to a spot.. but I'm adjusting fast Congrats on the 3 birds.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

zmax hunter said:


> Simply awesome! Congrats and thanks for taking us along!


Thanks. I follow a lot of what you do (mostly on the Kansas thread) and enjoy your adventures.


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

I am reluctant to plant sawtooth because they are not native. I am thinking about planting 5 this fall if I can get the area cleared of hedge this summer. I am wanting to plant some crab apple trees, and maybe some of the Native Nurseries deer pear. I planted 25 persimmons, 15 paw paws, and 10 red mullberies this year with the oaks and plums. Hoping the rain moves in today. I am not going to plant many next year and going to concentrate on native grass restoration on about 10 acres and possibly building a pond for waterfowl.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm not to worried about the Sawtooths. We started planting them 10+yrs ago and have yet to see one pop up that wasn't planted. Some have been producing for several yrs so the acorns have been available for them to spread but they haven't yet. But I share your concerns about non-natives and invasives. 

We are on the border of persimmon range. I don't know of any within a 30 min drive except for the one's my parents planted (and they may have died last yr). Never seen a paw paw that I know of. Mulberries are awesome trees as well as our native plums! 

Been raining here all day but the radar doesn't show it moving east very quickly. Thankful to get this soaking. I'm might go plant some switch plugs this afternoon. 

You can't go wrong with a pond for waterfowl! Hope you get to do that this summer.


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

I don't think the pond will happen this year. Just poured our sidewalk and back patio 2 weeks ago. Now I am trying to recover my savings acct from the build, then I want to pay my truck off by the end of next year. I set up an acct at the CU at work and have a little of each paycheck deducted. Hopefully this time next year I will be digging a pond.

Are you talking plugs of switch grass?


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Gotcha! I have several projects waiting on savings to get back up...

Yes, switchgrass plugs. My kids spent the fall collecting seed from a great specimen of switch that stood well over 6ft tall. Started them in cells early spring and now they are ready to plant. We collect a lot wildflower seeds, grass seed, and starts from natives to spread and place into ideal spots.

48 cells ready to plant.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Looking great Catchscratch. Congrats to the boys


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I finally took a pic of the 3rd creek running through the place. It's substantially larger and muddier than the other two, but still one of my favorite places to spend time.


Seeded the yard yesterday and mowed around the fruit trees that were planted last yr. 
I know spring isn't the best time to establish a fescue yard but something needed done and if it doesn't turn out well then I can re-do it this fall. Approached it like I do food plots: sprayed gly, spread seed, and pack. I'm not usually big on seed coatings but I bought a bag of coated seed for my mix so that I could see coverage better. 8 varieties of fescue in hopes that some prefer my site.



Found what I suspect will be the last shed of the yr for me. I basically tripped over it while running/mushroom hunting:


This tree is massive! I wonder how long ago this fence was put up?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks like a Great day to be enjoying your time on the property.:wink:


----------



## Presmak14 (Apr 24, 2016)

that is going to be awesome. wish you luck


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Great thread. The video was amazing, thanks!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks guys. The place and time spent here has been amazing!

Just got home from my Sunday morning jog with these. What a great way to spend the morning!


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

great update, looking good!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Not everyone will think this is hunting/habitat related but it is. We got 3 loads of steers in over the weekend to equal 299 new cattle on the place. One more load is coming to top it off for the season. Cattle and deer can share the same land but it does affect their routes/beddind/feeding as they are sharing and/or competing for the same resources. 

So my day that started with morels and crappie, ended with this:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

And of course if you have bunch more cattle on the place and it's been the windiest spring you can remember, you may need to spend the rest of the day fixing fence:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Getting some things on the place done this weekend. 
This line of rocks is where the electrical line runs underground from the pole to the house. I don't have after pics but it is a lot closer to being mowable now.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The kids teamed up and entered a bass fishing tournament this morning. It was cold, windy, and the fish only bit for an hour... but they had a blast and got some prizes in the end.



Too bad you can't enter channelcats into a bass tournament


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Locust is a constant battle for us and we end up with a lot of brush piles that need burned when the conditions are right. 


I've found that cattle (and deer) are curious creatures. They tend to investigate anything new, including fire:


I've also found that cattle and deer LOVE hedge leafs. Hedge is one the first trees in our area to show a browse line. These cows spent the whole morning wrapping their tongues around branches and stripping leaves from them.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The crabs and pears I planted last spring are doing great!


DCO's planted this spring are finally leafed out. They seem to be pretty slow. The one's in tubes have much larger leafs than the one's caged.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Same story with the AC's; tubed have bigger leafs than caged.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I find it kind of interesting that the male Mellon tree (Che) has developed these little balls on it and has a slightly different leaf shape than the females...


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The food plots are full of diversity (which I like)...



But there is too much grass for my liking so I sprayed them today. They will have buckwheat, sunflowers, and millet in them for the rest of the summer.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

And I'm sure most of you can relate to these pics...


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I also got a chance to cut a path from the house to the water. Since it's Mother's day weekend I told the wife that it was to make the walk easier for her, but really it is to make the darn path a little easier to mow!


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks great! Never run out of projects eh?!?!?! Not enough hours in the day!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Great to see your family enjoying the place Catscratch. Congrats and well done


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

SWIFFY said:


> Looks great! Never run out of projects eh?!?!?! Not enough hours in the day!


You are right about that, not enough hrs in the day for sure! I would wear out if there were more though 



Maxemus said:


> Great to see your family enjoying the place Catscratch. Congrats and well done


Thanks Maxemus. We take every minute that we can to enjoy the place. I still follow the updates on your place, it's looking great as usual!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Catscratch: Congratulations to you and your family. Looks like you got a little slice of heaven to raise kids. Them boys sure seem to be enjoying themselves.:yo:


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

It looks great !!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Got a good kill on my spray last week and there was rain in the forcast so I planted food plots Sunday. 

Spread seed, mowed, and ran over it with my cheapo yard roller. Rained all night/day/night right after putting seed in so I should have a plot in a week or so.

Near plot is Buckwheat, far plot is Sunflowers, and Millet in the long strip.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm awfully glad we got rain recently, and I love the creeks on the place. But once the water recedes it's time to check things out. 

This creek view is beautiful...




But something is missing... 




Same here, the fence that spans the creek is wadded up in a pile of brush against the bank. The 3/8in steel cable that held it all together snapped like it was nothing! 



Nothing major, but certainly something the wildlife manager/land owner has to consider and deal with sometimes.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I checked the plots this morning and found germination under the thatch. I was worried that buckwheat and sunflowers were too big of seed to work with throw and mow but the weather this week has been perfect and the seed is setting under a great layer of thatch. Surface soil moisture is outstanding under the thatch.


----------



## alecsz7 (Sep 20, 2012)

That is amazing! Congrats on all your success! 
May I ask? What do you do for a living? Reason I ask is not only did you build a beautiful 1500 sqft home, but you bought 299 head of beef.. lol


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

alecsz7 said:


> That is amazing! Congrats on all your success!
> May I ask? What do you do for a living? Reason I ask is not only did you build a beautiful 1500 sqft home, but you bought 299 head of beef.. lol


Thanks for the compliment!

Lol, I make less than $40k/yr. This build has been in the making for around 20yrs. Just a lot of saving, sacrifice, good planing, and luck with the economy and interest rates dropping to all time lows at the right time of my life. 

The steers are not mine, I didn't buy them. We pasture/feed/doctor/etc. them for 90 days for another guy. A guy like me could buy that many steers a yr, but you have to make sure they get good gains, sell in a good market, and then hold over money for the next yr's restock. And you have to make sure that they make enough profit to make the payments to the bank on your first herd. Lots of guys go broke trying to do that, or just float for ever and never get ahead of the bank. You make less by pasturing like we do (when the market is good), but you also loose less (when the market tanks).


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

alecsz7 said:


> That is amazing! Congrats on all your success!
> May I ask? What do you do for a living? Reason I ask is not only did you build a beautiful 1500 sqft home, but you bought 299 head of beef.. lol


Planning for the future is what a lot of people fail to do in this world of I want everything now/get rich quick type of lifestyle. Start small and work your way up to what you want and don't make unnecessary purchases. Don't buy new when used will do. When buying a house, look at price per sq ft rather than if you can afford it or not. So I would think with a little planning and 20 yrs later you can be where catscratch is at his point in life. And success isn't how much money you make, it is what you do with that money when you make it. Also remember: You cant take any of what is down here on earth with you when you die. 


I honestly would like to know how many people die in todays society without ever "Owning" anything. I.E. a house, car, land, etc... (The big purchases in life) Because they keep upgrading before something is paid off and they are always in debt to a bank/creditor.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

bwhnter4life, You pegged us. We've owned our cars outright since 2010. We try to at least double the payoff time on a vehicle (if it takes 4yrs to pay off, we want to own and drive it at least 8yrs). No debt on credit cards, no loans for anything other than vehicles or houses, etc. Like you described, we like to "own" things.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Amazing what one day can do.


This is the Buckwheat this morning:



And the Sunflowers this morning:


A lot of growth compared to what I posted yesterday morning!


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you been getting much rain there? That buckwheat popped right up overnight.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes. We had 3 inches within 12 hrs of planting, then a week of calm cloudy days. Chances of rain most of next week too. It isn't like this often in Kansas!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Got more rain last night. We were lucky enough to avoid the tornado's and damaging storms.
Guess the water gaps are going to need fixed again


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

I put in buckwheat just south of the house. Turkeys cleaned out most of it. Couple hens must have a nest nearby cause they are here every day.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Turkeys can put a hurting on seed in a hurry. I let my kids chase turkeys off the plots anytime they see them, but I still end up re-seeding or over-seeding many times.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Learned something new about turkeys yesterday; they apparently love to feed in a debris line. These two spent quite a bit of time scratching around in the debris left from the receding water line. I suppose it makes sense as it's generally full of seeds and bugs...


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah that is interesting. I've been watching that Cabelas Spring Thunder show. One of those guys was hunting on public land that had a very similar situation. Water levels were way up, then went down. Those birds were right on that edge in that grass I think he said everyday for a week.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Got 2in of rain in forty five minutes yesterday, a lot of hail (some up to a quarter in size), and got to watch a funnel cloud for a while. Watched a lot of the soil in the yard wash into the driveway, and a lot of gravel in the driveway wash under the cattle guard. Once it drys out I'm going to have some cleanup to do!

I guess if turkeys like debris fields they should be happy for a while as a whole new wave of the stuff swept in with a small flash flood: 

Hail storm has me worried for my food plots. They are still young and the seedlings are only about 2in tall. Might end up having to start over...

Funnel that didn't actually do anything, but it was impressive to watch for a while:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

It quit raining for a few days (I fear the faucet has shut off for the summer) but things are slow to dry out. The buckwheat isn't looking great but I think it will pull though. Lots of yellow leafs and spindly plants. I think their feet were wet too long. 


Sunflowers look awesome though, bright green leafs and thick strong stocks.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I pruned all of the fruit trees. This pear looked really good but all of it's limbs were on one side, it was very lopsided and I didn't want that to cause problems once it got bigger. It also had several limbs competing to be the main leader so I cut them down to one.
Before and afters:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The little Che trees I planted this spring are trying to produce fruit. I think there was a mislabeling at the nursery as the "Male" tree produced berries and the "Females" didn't...



The Tigertooth Jubejube is blooming right now. It seems that we will never have to worry about frost getting them with this late of bloom date! The bugs seem to love them so they will act as a late spring pollinator too.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Catscratch I noticed you didn't put any tree tubes on the trees. You need to be careful with the rabbits. I lost a few trees to these furry guys.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> Catscratch I noticed you didn't put any tree tubes on the trees. You need to be careful with the rabbits. I lost a few trees to these furry guys.


That's a bummer, but they are opportunistic and seem to prefer our plantings over the native stuff! 

I have window screen up two to three feet up on most of the trees. The smaller seedlings usually get tubes. I only have a couple of seedlings that are exposed less than 2ft high. Kind of tempting fate a little I guess, but certainly not how most of my plantings are...


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Father's day weekend project. I needed some sort of corner post for the bar in the basement. I thought this looked like a good candidate and it fit with my requirements of bringing materials into the build from the land and have memories attached to them. 

This tree was killed in a controlled burn several yrs ago that got a little out of control. My FIL was burning a pasture and the wind changed on him, it ended with the fire department coming out to help. It's a worthwhile memory as my FIL is super careful when he burns and actually skips a lot of burn yrs just because the conditions aren't perfect enough for him. To have a fire get our of control is very rare for him.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Digging in mostly rock made for a challenging afternoon but I got it out and ready to work on. 



Trimmed up and ready to work on. It had a lot of good wood but there was some rot that had to come out.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Had to take a break to catch a storm building. We got almost an inch over the weekend of very needed moisture.



Once it was cut to length and sprayed with insecticide, I wrapped it in black plastic to keep it dry from thunderstorms and to set for a day in the 100 degree heat to kill any bugs that the insecticide might have missed.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Finished product in place with the start of a bar wrapped around it. The kids didn't really help me with the project but they were around quite a bit while working on it. Lots of breaks to play with them and a project completed (sort of) made for a great father's day weekend.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Took a load of Hackberry and Oak the guy I know with a mill yesterday... I've always admired watching a guy work who knows exactly what he is doing. I tried to help but was just in the way so I kept cut wood and scrap out of his way so he could do what he does without messing with the crap part of it.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Came home with a trailer load of boards. These will make one of the countertops. It's 3.25in thick Hackberry with live edges on both sides. Hackberry is a hardwood and when aged right gets these great black lines in with the grain. Once sanded, stained, and finished these should really look nice. 



This is a pic of the oak we cut up. I have a lot of .75in boards made of this which will be used in the bar to counter the light color of the Hackberry. Like the Hackberry, it should finish really nice!



Going with the memories theme, all of these thees were cut by me while clearing for the power company to get electric to our build site.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Here's the bar completely cut and fit. It's going to have to come down so that I can finish some wiring, insulation, and sheetrock. I'll be glad once I have those planks back up for the last time


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Back to habitat!

Very regular (and unusual) rain combined with some heat and these summer plots have taken off. The Buckwheat is mid thigh high and the Sunflowers are over waist high.



The Millet was starting to yellow (if you look at the left side of the strip you can see it is a little darker and taller, that is where I gave it two applications of liquid fert.). Since the liquid fert didn't do a lot I gave everything a healthy dose of 46/0/0 this evening.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I like diversity so if you wade through one of my food plots you might find several types of clover, seed from other plots, and different types of squash.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Some of the first Sunflowers and heads of Millet. I suspect one day I will look out and see tons of both (if the deer will keep pressure this low).


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The "orchard" is doing well with two types of crab, three types of pear, Chinese Chestnut, Jujube, Che, Persimmon, DCO, and A. Chinquapin.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I am concerned with one of my Che trees. Not sure what is going on with it but if anyone can help let me know.


I normal one planted at the same time:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Perhaps the best find of the week is that Chanterelles are just starting to pop up! Morels are my true love, but these are pretty darn good too


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice update! We went almost a month without a good rain, while you were getting some good rains, the tables turned. Lol
We finally got a good one this past weekend, 2.5". Our clover needed the wake-up call for sure!


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

looking good


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Looking good, love the bar top and corner trunk from the old tree. Good stuff


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Sweet looking bar Catscratch. What is a Che tree?


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> Sweet looking bar Catscratch. What is a Che tree?


It's also called a Chinese Mulberry or Melon tree. They are grafted onto Osage Orange (hedge) so I should be able to grow them like weeds! Basically a fruit tree that has no pest or diseases that loves drought.


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

Tube them trees. I have persimmons that went from bare root seedlings to nearly the top of the 4' tube. Same with the oaks and paw paws


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

ksgobbler said:


> Tube them trees. I have persimmons that went from bare root seedlings to nearly the top of the 4' tube. Same with the oaks and paw paws


I have tubes on some of them (incuding some persimmon). 
You have Paw Paws in Kansas? I've researched them some but haven't felt like they would be successful... maybe you can convince me otherwise if you are having luck with them.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

KSQ2 said:


> Nice update! We went almost a month without a good rain, while you were getting some good rains, the tables turned. Lol
> We finally got a good one this past weekend, 2.5". Our clover needed the wake-up call for sure!


It's been a very unusual yr for our rain. I almost would call it a perfect summer so far. Been getting a good soaking at least once every two weeks and we've had few days over 100 degrees. Glad you got some, can't always count on a rain in July or August.


----------



## RTILLER (May 4, 2009)

Everything looks good.


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

Looks great. Need to check on my buckwheat. Been a couple months, and I doubt it's even past the tops of my boots.
I'm sure your soil is good dirt, nothing like my acidic sand though.
Getting tilled in next weekend for brassicas, just hope I keep getting rain every so often after I plant.

Do you fertilize your buckwheat? If so with what? I read that it is not really beneficial.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I experimented with foliar fert. this spring on half of my plots and it made a difference but not enough to worry about doing it for deer. The 46 0 0 I added a couple of days ago was the first time I've put down any grandular. I do have good soil but I also do things to build it and keep from adding inputs. These plots have never been tilled, I rotate crops for their soil building characteristics (inoculated legumes for nitrogen, etc...), and I keep a layer of thatch on the ground for moisture retention. But like you said, it's easier when you start with good soil.
I hope you buckwheat is doing good. It would be frustrating to not see it for months at a time. From what I've seen you can't mess buckwheat up unless it stays to wet.


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks beautiful catscratch!! My MN Buckwheat looks about the same. I have sorghum and sunflowers mixed in as well and they are about to my belly (which hangs lower than it used to) but the plots here are looking good. As you said, good soil, timely rains, and a nice thatch seems to be helpful!  

Fun to see your updates!


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

My buckwheat didn't do well at all. Turkeys hit me hard and what did come up is ankle high. 

There are pawpaws growing wild around. I planted 15 in 3 groups of 5. The group I put in as an afterthought is doing the best. The group I thought I gave the best location is doing the worst. The other is just plugging along.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I've never seen pawpaw that I know of. Going to have to check into it. 

My buckwheat is doing about the same but the millet responded VERY WELL to the fert I put down. It was yellowing when I spread it on Thursday, by Sunday night it was all dark green and looking great! The sunflowers started blooming also. I don't know if the fert gave it the kick it needed or if it was just time for them to bloom. 

It's been windy the last couple of days so we picked all of the mushrooms we could find last night. Good thing we didn't wait as they were already dry and starting to go bad. Fortunately we now have several pounds of Chanterelles for the freezer. 

We got another .38in of rain last night. I can't remember a July that we had this regular of rain before. Usually we are dry, hot, and windy by this time. The plots and native vegetation are doing great. I'm hopeful for good antler growth for the next yr or two from this.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The wife has been raiding the food plots for her flower arrangements.



I guess it's ok because the deer have been too. I was feeling lazy (actually it was so nice when I stepped out yesterday morning that I just stopped and sat on the porch to drink my coffee) and was rewarded with being able to watch three young buck graze through the yard plots. They kept an eye on me but didn't seem to care too much. They spent equal time in each of the Buckwheat, Sunflowers, and Millet.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Another nice morning so I grabbed the kid's drone and took a video of the place. It starts facing the lake, first stop is the hilltop that our place is on (you can see the wheat, bean, and corn fields in the background... as well as the large creek that borders the place), second stop is our foodplots and tree plantings, and then it goes back to the lake and me trying to figure out how to land the damn thing.

https://youtu.be/c5PT_k4U4QM


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I broadcasted some 46-0-0 a week ago because the millet was starting to yellow. I couldn't believe how much difference it made in such a short amount of time.

This change in color happened in less than a week!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Sunflowers are looking great.









Millet is starting to head out.









And buckwheat is producing tons of seed.










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

More sheetrock is going up (I really hate sanding mud).









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Wild pear tree that's going to have a good yr. It's a scraggly old tree on a hilltop at my parents place. We don't see many pears around here but this one is a good producer.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The Tigertooth Jujube that I planted this spring is producing one fruit. I'm thrilled as I didn't think it would produce for a couple of yrs.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

A couple of Burr acorns on a tree that I released last winter. It's doing great, but all the trees in the area are doing great. Red oak, Chinquapin, DCO, Burr, everything looks like it's going to produce a bumper crop.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

An experiment from this summer. I went to the grocery store and bought a pound of every dried bean that they had and planted some of them. Turns out that all of them grew (with black eyed pea being the fastest), they only cost about a dollar a pound, and is as easy as going to the grocer to get. Next is to see if any of them last longer after a frost than soybeans...


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

About time to get busy with planting things that I started from seed. I have Chinese Chestnut, Sawtooth oak, Switchgrass plugs, and a handful of other things itching to get into the ground.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

This little guy just can't wait to get on our grill. Tried to explain that he needs to grow a few more yrs but he stuck around most of the morning anyway.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Step on a stick Wednesday while out for a run. Went most of the way through my foot and caused a lot of pain in my toes (also pinned my foot into the shoe, had a hell of a time pulling it out and required plyers). It's slowed me down quite a bit so far. Going to have to visit the doctor this morning 
You can see where it got close to coming through.

















Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Rained last night (a lot for a fall storm). Topped off the watershed and watered the plots I put in Monday. Good timing!









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Great updates Catscratch. Hope your foot is better


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Everything looks good, take care of that foot injury...a foot injury can become serious.


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

Too much rain.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the concerns guys. The foot is not ok. Much more pain and swelling than it should be. Went the doc yesterday and he ordered xrays and put me on antibiotics starting immediately. Said I have nerve damage, an infection, and he's worried that I damaged bone. 
I have a running streak so I've been gimping through a mile each day. Thursday was a 9:10, Friday a 15:38, and today a 13:48. Three of the toughest runs of my life!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

ksgobbler said:


> Too much rain.


Lol, how often do we get to say there's too much rain in August and Sept!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Last Monday I planted my "throw n mow" plots with a variety of seed. The test patch of grocery store bean/peas did so well that I have high hopes for them in plots:









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Before and afters of planting:









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

It was hot, windy, and dry from Monday until Thursday night. Got 3 inches of rain Thurs night and then 1 inch Fri night. Today there is lots of germination happening. Any root that makes it to soil should produce a plant as long as it doesn't get hot and windy for the next few days. The grocery store beans are looking great at this point!









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Very cool! Hope your foot is alright. Very interested in seeing more on the bean plot


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

General concensus with throw and mow is that it won't work with larger seed, that they soil contact. But I'm getting workable results with very large seed. 
The fun thing about grocery store seed is huge variety (I planted 9 types), buy by the pound, low cost, and instant availability.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Beans are going to make it! As well as my clover plot and my "everything under the sun" mix:









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Updates!
The throw n mow beans grew great... for about two weeks then the deer came in and ate every single one of them!
It's mid November and the bean plant that I put in a protected spot are still green. Could be useful to have beans with green leaves during hunting season, but they will have to be protected until then!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

So, I've been busy and daylight hours have been a premium lately. The itch to hunt has been driving me crazy the last couple of weeks but warm weather, work, kids, sports, and the like have kept me out of a tree. A month or so ago I took some cut some brush and made a ground blind on the edge of the rim that boarders the creek bottom on the east end of the place. I like this spot as it's almost impossible to get winded if there is a south wind, it's remote, and I can sneak in without being detected unless the deer are within 30yds of the blind.

A week ago I went down to this spot and and made some mock scrapes and licking branches with the intent of getting to hunt this weekend no matter what! Friday evening came and went with the wind in the wrong direction. Saturday morning came and went with the wind in the wrong direction but suppose to shift by noon... My 8yr old had a basketball game Saturday at 11:30am so a midday hunt was out. I got home from the game around 1:00pm and headed out...

The wind was right (but "almost" wrong which almost kept me in the pasture waiting for it to finish shifting) I decided to go for it and was in the blind by 2:00pm. Warm, sunny, and lazy feeling I didn't expect to see much until around dark. 30 minutes after settling in a doe approached. She hung around for quite a while, going from scrape to scrape and wasting time. She spent a lot of time looking behind her but nothing was showing up. 










Then after around 15 minutes I heard steps. I got ready but it was just a fork horn. He checked the scrapes and then chased the doe off. After she left he came back and milled around more, adding his scent to each spot as the mood struck him. I felt a slight shift in the wind and the threw his nose into the air (it wasn't me as the wind was in my face) he smelled something he liked and almost pranced out of there. I couldn't see where he went but assumed other deer were involve.











It wasn't long after he left that I started hearing something in the leafs. I strained to hear it more clearly but couldn't get a bead on it. Then I made out a whistle. It was a covey of quail coming off the hillside. In route to the creek bottom they walked right past me making those little chirps and whistles that you can only hear when you are close. I love to watch them interact and make their way through the cover... darting past the open spots like there is certain death from above at every sunny spot.









The quail had been gone and it was quiet for a while. I heard ducks quaking occasionally as they flew the creek looking for holes to land in. I was almost asleep when I heard steps in the leafs again. It was that sharp and rhythmic crunch a deer makes when it knows where it's going. I scanned the shadows and saw a flash of white, it was a buck and it was wider than it's ears. A couple more steps and I recognized him as the symmetrical 12 I had summer pics of and had decided not to shoot (so that I could maybe have a chance a BIG deer someday). If he had just kept walking I would be hunting right now instead of typing on a computer. NO, he stayed in the open spot down below my blind. He kept rubbing on trees like he was a stud. He kept looking up and showing me his width and rows of points. So I aimed right behind his should and let one fly. He bolted towards the east but quickly looped back towards the way he came. I couldn't see him anymore but I could hear his crashing, then it stopped. At this point I expected to hear a stumble, a crash, and some kicking. Instead I heard loud breathing. He was within 50yds of me and instead of bolting until he crashed, he was standing and breathing hard. Not good! I listened and scanned for movement. I caught flashes and could hear his breathing moving but didn't know exactly what was going on. Then he started running again and left the forest into the grass where there were no leafs. Everything was silent. I started my stopwatch and waited and estimated 2 hours (when I checked my watch it had only been 9 1/2 minutes). I snuck down and checked for my arrow and blood. Nothing. I went to where I thought he had stopped to catch his breath. If I didn't find blood there I was going home until morning. There was blood! Pink, frothy, pools of blood. 








I still wasn't sure if he was dead so I was sneaking as quite as I could and taking long pauses to look ahead. The blood trail had widened and turned from pools to splashes. His course went from a straight line to a zig-zag. I looked up and there was an antler sticking up in the grass.









I had thought he was a smaller young buck, but man did I have trouble getting him into the back of the truck! My wife helped and for the first time in my life I had to use a come-a-long to get a deer over the tailgate. Of course I want to say he is a toad, but I could just be getting old. 












Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow thats a stud!!!! Nice job.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

ppkaprince98 said:


> Wow thats a stud!!!! Nice job.


Thanks. It was a fun hunt!


----------



## not (Nov 4, 2010)

I can't imagine the feeling of accomplishment once you walked up to that buck. I've followed this story from your first post and what a trophy you have in both the farm and that buck. I will continue dreaming of this and being hopeful that I can make it happen for me and my three sons one day.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

I've been following since the beginning as well. It's awesome seeing the work you've put into this farm for you and your family. It's even better seeing it produce for you in a buck of this caliber. Congrats!


----------



## Will R (Oct 17, 2014)

Great thread! Congrats on the buck.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Beautiful job and beautiful buck congratulations


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

not said:


> I can't imagine the feeling of accomplishment once you walked up to that buck. I've followed this story from your first post and what a trophy you have in both the farm and that buck. I will continue dreaming of this and being hopeful that I can make it happen for me and my three sons one day.


Thank you! Huge amount of satisfaction in hunting with our kids on our place. Every day I feel fortunate to live here!



BGagner said:


> I've been following since the beginning as well. It's awesome seeing the work you've put into this farm for you and your family. It's even better seeing it produce for you in a buck of this caliber. Congrats!


Thank you too! The family and I love the place. My oldest kid is very excited to hunt this weekend. Family time is great and being out here is icing on the cake.



Will R said:


> Great thread! Congrats on the buck.


Thanks!



MELLY-MEL said:


> Beautiful job and beautiful buck congratulations


Thanks!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Beautiful buck. The hard work is starting t pay off.:wink:


----------



## bj99robinson (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats on the buck and this has been a great thread, what dreams are made of.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

thirdhandman said:


> Beautiful buck. The hard work is starting t pay off.:wink:


The work doesn't seem so hard when you're standing over a buck like that!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

bj99robinson said:


> Congrats on the buck and this has been a great thread, what dreams are made of.


Certainly what my dreams are made of. I'm living a life that I never truly thought would happen. Every day is awesome!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

My kiddo got him one a few days ago. The shot was a little far back and we had to wait until the next morning to recover it. He was still alive and he had to stick him again. 









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Good blood, just a marginal shot...









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

While tracking he found a shed from a buck that we've been seeing around quite a bit. This pic is from this week.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

While walking back from finding the buck my youngest found a shed too.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Sunrise, just because...









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

catscratch said:


> Sunrise, just because...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is awesome!


----------



## scrub1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Lovely home and those kids have a wonderful playground to grow up on. How many acres do you have?


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Slice O Heaven


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

scrub1 said:


> Lovely home and those kids have a wonderful playground to grow up on. How many acres do you have?


It's a great place! My wife and I own 190. It's 1000 total family land in a single block.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Great buck Jason. Congrats to your son as well


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats Cat!!!


----------



## jk918 (Jan 17, 2011)

How's the grocery seed plot working out? Any recommendations on what types or brands work better from the grocery? Enjoying this thread


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

jk918 said:


> How's the grocery seed plot working out? Any recommendations on what types or brands work better from the grocery? Enjoying this thread


The Great Bean Experiment: 9 types went into the ground, all bought at Dillions as food. They were planted next to the house for protection. They all stayed green much longer than any of the local farmer's soybeans. In fact (except for the lentils, they are still green) they just dropped their leafs last week. So they made into the middle of a very mild November.

All produced pods except the lentils. Here is a sample of what's left as of this morning...









I planted them in a throw and mow plot. Despite their large seed size I got good germination and growth up to 6inches. Once they leafed out the deer destroyed them. Nothing made past 6in. 

Conclusion is that they would make a great plot, stay green late, cost about $1/lb, are free of unwanted invasive seed, are easy to grow, and must be protected!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

when you say "must be protected!" do you mean from deer?


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

primal-bow said:


> when you say "must be protected!" do you mean from deer?


Yeppers. Once they found them, the deer wiped them out in a couple of days. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Connortee93 (Nov 22, 2016)

this is awesome!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I posted pics from tapatalk and for some reason I can't go back and edit them. I'll try with replies and see where that gets us. Sorry for double posts!

Forecast for rain Sunday so I spent the morning planting seed that I had collected. 2 types of switchgrass, indian grass, and native sunflowers. All of these except the indian grass get very tall and stand thoughout the winter.
I planted in mowed rows so that I had a better chance of making soil/seed contact, and to help judge success next yr (easier to find).


catscratch said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Millet is one of my favorite plants. It grows tall, thick, stands during winter, and provides a ton of late winter seed. I hope to shoot some quail out of this strip next month!


catscratch said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm into native plants and habitat, they tend to survive very well (periods of drought, exceptionally cold winters, etc.). Even though I spend a lot of time planting non-natives (such as Sawtooth, Chinese Chestnut, crabbapple, and pear) I still seek out naturally growing trees/shrubs/grasses and do what I can to encourage good growth from them. 

Here are 3 different oaks and a elm that are growing in mass. These are all along the edge of woods and will extend cover and edge within a couple of yrs. 


catscratch said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Top pic is elderberry that I planted from cuttings this past spring. The wax is the top of the cutting when I planted, everything else is new growth this yr. They did really well and went from cuttings, to producing berries in one season. I plan to take new cuttings next spring and spread them.

The bucket is full of hedge apples, also known as Osage Orange. It's a tree that most locals hate because it has thorns, is usually shrubby, hard to kill, and spreads easily. I like it because it's hard to kill, spreads easily, is preferred by deer for it's leafs, and is high in protein. If trimmed when young it can make a great shade tree! To plant a field of them, just throw the apples around in a field. You'll have taller than head high trees and cover in a couple of yrs.

The trees by the house are various Sawtooth, Chestnut, etc that were grown from seed in pots and needed healed in for the winter. I'll dig them up in the spring and re-pot them in an effort to grow them 6ft or so before planting in their final locations next fall.


catscratch said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Connortee93 said:


> this is awesome!


Thanks!!!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Worked on the basement a little this weekend. Sheetrock, paint (matches the wife's blue "accent" walls), and wood. The wood came from oaks that I cut (and milled) to clear right of ways for the power company to run lines to the house. It's beautiful wood that should look great once finished.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

Sweet looking place and you're giving me some good ideas for how to finish off mine. Going into my third year of working on mine. Bear and deer seasons and I become completely useless.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

posco said:


> Sweet looking place and you're giving me some good ideas for how to finish off mine. Going into my third year of working on mine. Bear and deer seasons and I become completely useless.


Thanks! 
I know your build, followed your thread on it but haven't gotten a notice for some time. How is it going? Completely amazing what you've built so far!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

catscratch said:


> Thanks!
> I know your build, followed your thread on it but haven't gotten a notice for some time. How is it going? Completely amazing what you've built so far!


I truly appreciate the compliments, thank you so much. As mentioned, I'm completely and notoriously useless during hunting season and I lost a lot of time the past two years being drawn away after deer and bear. 

I'm almost ready to start my gable ends so things will...or at least should move along quite briskly once spring arrives. Gratifying doing it yourself, isn't it!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

posco said:


> I truly appreciate the compliments, thank you so much. As mentioned, I'm completely and notoriously useless during hunting season and I lost a lot of time the past two years being drawn away after deer and bear.
> 
> I'm almost ready to start my gable ends so things will...or at least should move along quite briskly once spring arrives. Gratifying doing it yourself, isn't it!


Giving me to much credit. I'm just finishing a basement, but like you said it is gratifying. My project time gets reduced greatly during hunting season too. It isn't often that I get to spend more than a couple of hours a day to get something done.
How long does it take to fit your logs? The last I remember your fits were damn near perfect.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

catscratch said:


> How long does it take to fit your logs? The last I remember your fits were damn near perfect.


A lot depends on the size of the log. A notch can take me anywhere from a half hour to more than two hours to complete, it just depends on how large the log is and how fussy you want to be. I'm a lot of things, most of them bad, but I tend to be fussy when it comes to stuff like this. But it's not hard to master and anyone can do it. I learned from a book.

Sorry to interrupt your thread. Keep up the good work.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

posco said:


> A lot depends on the size of the log. A notch can take me anywhere from a half hour to more than two hours to complete, it just depends on how large the log is and how fussy you want to be. I'm a lot of things, most of them bad, but I tend to be fussy when it comes to stuff like this. But it's not hard to master and anyone can do it. I learned from a book.
> 
> Sorry to interrupt your thread. Keep up the good work.


Looks great and don't worry about the breaking into my thread, I love the story and work that you are doing!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

catscratch said:


> The work doesn't seem so hard when you're standing over a buck like that!


The hard work isn't work at all, when you enjoy it the way you obviously do. Catscratch you are living my dream that has now past me. Too old to start now and no way my bride would into it like it takes. Congrats to you for going for it.:yo::yo:


----------



## nateb440 (Sep 3, 2014)

Just read this from the beginning. Love it man. Thanks for sharing and giving a glimpse to what a whole lot of hard work can do while being a husband and a dad. I've got 3 boys, 50 acres and an opportunity to buy 55 more...your thread is an excellent motivator to take the plunge! Thanks and keep the updates coming!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

thirdhandman said:


> The hard work isn't work at all, when you enjoy it the way you obviously do. Catscratch you are living my dream that has now past me. Too old to start now and no way my bride would into it like it takes. Congrats to you for going for it.:yo::yo:


I do love it, every single moment has been great!
To bad you aren't in a different situation. This has been very rewarding to the family and I.
Ironically, I would have never done any of this if it wasn't for the wife. I'm to much of a tight ass to have spent the money we have if it wouldn't have been for her push and determination to do it. I'm a very fortunate man! Thanks for the kind comments!


Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

nateb440 said:


> Just read this from the beginning. Love it man. Thanks for sharing and giving a glimpse to what a whole lot of hard work can do while being a husband and a dad. I've got 3 boys, 50 acres and an opportunity to buy 55 more...your thread is an excellent motivator to take the plunge! Thanks and keep the updates coming!


Congrats on the acreage and boys. Do you live on it or close enough to get to spend a lot of time using it? I bet your boys can have some fun! Is the new land touching your place, or close?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

My parents and grandfather had been planting trees and doing habitat work for a long time (before we knew anyone else did it). Almost all these trees were planted by them and are doing great now. They turned a barren hilltop into a great place to hunt.
Mostly sawtooth, cedar, chokecherry, and locust:









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Hard to see but there was an open spot in my hillside forest. I go in every few yrs and cut the trees down. They sprout back up and make a nasty thick patch. The deer love it and you'll see them bedded in there a lot!









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## agrippando (Sep 1, 2014)

Incredible thread, went through it all this morning. Beautiful motivation!!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

agrippando said:


> Incredible thread, went through it all this morning. Beautiful motivation!!


That's quite the set (the thread has gotten long), thanks for looking and for the kind words.

I spent a few minutes filling in gaps on the bar slabs (being nothing more than milled made for a pour fit, but I'm fine with it as it gives a rustic look). 









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

My 8yr old got one last night. The last minute of the last day of a long and cold season. He sat around 16hrs the last two weekends with a lot of it well below freezing. One of the happiest hunts I've seen him on.










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

catscratch said:


> That's quite the set (the thread has gotten long), thanks for looking and for the kind words.
> 
> I spent a few minutes filling in gaps on the bar slabs (being nothing more than milled made for a pour fit, but I'm fine with it as it gives a rustic look).
> 
> ...


Love your puddy work with shims. Looks great.:thumbs_up


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

thirdhandman said:


> Love your puddy work with shims. Looks great.:thumbs_up


Thanks! I cut the shims out of the oak that we had milled after clearing for power lines. 
I really want a lot of this build to come from materials on the place. Next thing I'm going to have to learn is some stone work!


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

catscratch said:


> Next thing I'm going to have to learn is some stone work!


I'm a mason by trade and stonework puts me in a coma. I love the look but there's a lot of frustration getting to where you want to go when it comes to stone.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

posco said:


> I'm a mason by trade and stonework puts me in a coma. I love the look but there's a lot of frustration getting to where you want to go when it comes to stone.


I imagine. I did a lot of stone work as a landscaper in my younger yrs. I loved it and it never got monotonous, but I didn't do it for a lifetime either. I wish you were closer, we could trade labor. I would gladly help move those big logs for some stone being placed on my house.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Starting to get ready for the next tree plantings. Put Sawtooth, DCO, Concordia oak, SWO, and PawPaw into 18's this evening. 









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Lots of cold and some snow this weekend. Got some cool pics on the yard cam.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The wife and kids spotted a buck with a major limp this morning. He should have walked in front of my trail cam. I'm curious is we can figure out why he's limping and if he will develope a none typical side next yr due to injury.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

Funny you are trying to propagate hedge and my goal is to eradicate it.


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

Lots of good stuff flowing in this one.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

catscratch said:


> Lots of cold and some snow this weekend. Got some cool pics on the yard cam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

ksgobbler said:


> Funny you are trying to propagate hedge and my goal is to eradicate it.


Lol, I should be trying to get rid of it. It's just so easy and the deer like it to much to not consider it in places.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

grander said:


> Lots of good stuff flowing in this one.





Maxemus said:


> Great pics


Thanks. 
I've tried to update the thread with important steps in the process, and I just got lucky on the pics.


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

I've been hinge cutting some cedar and elm. Thinking about doing a big patch of green ash next week. I've got some big projects scheduled for this spring.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

ksgobbler said:


> I've been hinge cutting some cedar and elm. Thinking about doing a big patch of green ash next week. I've got some big projects scheduled for this spring.


How well does cedar hinge? Never thought of doing cedar that way.

Ash borer worries me. Not sure if I want to start cutting them down, hinging them, or just leave them alone and weight to see what happens. I've read that Ash will stump sprout and not get the infestation if there isn't any mature wood to bore into. And if they get infested they die.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Got pics of the gimpy buck my wife and kids saw. Has a lumpy face, looks blind in one eye, is humped over a lot, and skinny enough to see ribs. I'm guessing hit by a car. Tough critters. I hope he makes it but know that nature is tough and not everyone survives. He's been hanging around our yard plots a lot. Figure if he stops showing up we will go on a rack search.

















Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Been losing some large oaks the last several yrs. Hope the trend stops!









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## kburlar (Dec 1, 2015)

What a great thread. Thank you for sharing all the pics and information. Great reading.


----------



## Browndog1 (Jul 27, 2009)

I am sitting here reading this thread from start to finish and it was like reading a great book that you just can't put down!!
Absolutely hands down the best thread ever for me! Awesome read.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

kburlar said:


> What a great thread. Thank you for sharing all the pics and information. Great reading.


Thanks and it's been fun to document. I like the thread for personal reasons as well as sharing what I'm doing. Sometimes I go back just to find the date that I did something or to find pics that I had lost otherwise. 



Browndog1 said:


> I am sitting here reading this thread from start to finish and it was like reading a great book that you just can't put down!!
> Absolutely hands down the best thread ever for me! Awesome read.


^^^Huge compliments for me! Thanks. I've found that life isn't always easy and you don't usually hear that you did something well, or that others like something you've done. Being told that this is a cool thread or that the house build is on someone's bucket list and they like how we did it is really neat. 
By no means did I make this thread searching for compliments, but it's turned out to be a nice side effect.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

It's a good thing you didn't happen to be hunting that particular stand when the oak fell. It looks like it would've missed ya, but the pucker factor would've been through the roof. The snow pics are pretty sweet as well. Getting some of the snow trail cam pics has always been a goal for me. However, no telling when that will happen here in central AL as we only get snow that sticks one every couple of years...


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

BGagner said:


> It's a good thing you didn't happen to be hunting that particular stand when the oak fell. It looks like it would've missed ya, but the pucker factor would've been through the roof. The snow pics are pretty sweet as well. Getting some of the snow trail cam pics has always been a goal for me. However, no telling when that will happen here in central AL as we only get snow that sticks one every couple of years...


The pucker factor would have been huge!
Good luck getting snow down there. We got snow once last yr and it was on Easter day. Didn't last long.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Fence always needs fixed. Started this stretch yesterday afternoon and ran out of daylight/wire before I could get it done. Started in pretty bad shape. The wire would break in my hand as I removed it and rolled it up.<br />







<br /><br />A little chainsaw work cleaned it up to workable conditions:<br />







<br /><br />







<br /><br />







<br /><br />Don't think this is finished. I reused the original posts so I still have some straightening to do. It's look better once I get a new spool of wire and do some pounding.<br />







<br /><br />Cleaning to get to the fence can be a pain. I seriously think some of this stuff looks like it came out of the jungles of Africa (I wish it would have stayed there!).<br />







<br /><br />One of my beloved Honey Locust:<br />







<br /> <br /><br />Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Critters seem to love edge, so most of my plots and projects end up with several lines in them.<br />This one goes from native grass, to a LC type mix, to millet, to mowed native, to standing native.<br />







<br />I knocked down a path in the middle of the millet this morning. Scatters seed for quail and makes a new edge.<br />







<br /><br />







<br /><br />Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Father in law left his skid steer by our house last night. I used it this morning to finish the trench for our power lines and then dig a water hole by a mineral sight. .<br />







<br /><br />







<br /><br />







<br /><br />Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Native oak that showing browse issues...<br />







<br />Sawtooth that I didn't cage  I knew this would happen but was hopeful it wouldn't. If it turns into a bush I'll be happy. Most likely it won't be allowed to survive. Just to many projects to cage everything.<br />







<br />These got caged and are doing great. Raised in rootmakers and planted dormant this fall. I'm hopeful they spread some roots this winter and take off in the spring.<br />







<br /><br />Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The sick/hurt deer that I got pics of last week is still on his feet. Pics are from yesterday evening and this morning. Still skinny and hunched over but still alive.<br />







<br /><br />







<br /><br />Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

I just bought a case of root started tablets from forestry suppliers and some tubes. You can tube a tree for 2.90 roughly.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

ksgobbler said:


> I just bought a case of root started tablets from forestry suppliers and some tubes. You can tube a tree for 2.90 roughly.


I need to jump on that. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Catscratch: Glad to see you weren't hunting when the big old oak came down. Some good firewood there if ya heat with wood. Place is looking great.:wink:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

thirdhandman said:


> Catscratch: Glad to see you weren't hunting when the big old oak came down. Some good firewood there if ya heat with wood. Place is looking great.:wink:


Thanks!
I've been eyeing those big oaks for firewood (I have a wood burner and keep the fire going every chance I get). Also looking at those mushroom starter kits. I might cut up some logs and order some plugs to see if I can get something to grow.
They won't go to waste, that's for sure. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

catscratch said:


> I need to jump on that. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Four foot tubes are $2. Free shipping coupons out there. I get the stakes from eBay. Get them for $.84. Then just need a couple zip ties. All my trees are in tubes.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Got new wire yesterday and finished this morning. Believe it or not, this fence will alter deer movement. A new gate will be the next project...<br />Before and afters:<br />







<br />







<br /><br />







<br />







<br /><br />Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Also built a wood shed for all that oak I'm going to be cutting since I've lost a couple.







Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Took the kids fishing today. Had to fight the wind a little, but we didn't get skunked!<br />







<br /><br />Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I was given some miscanthus rhizomes a few weeks ago and didn't know the best way to winter them so I start put some in pots in the basement and some in a box in our tornado hidy hole. Started getting growth from the potted one's, kind of excited about these!<br />







<br /><br />Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Should have cleaned this tree tube out sooner!









Should have tubed this sawtooth to begin with!









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Regen on the bluff that I've helped after cleared by logging many yrs ago. This spot is a favorite for the deer!<br />What it looked like before:<br />







<br /><br />What it looks like now:<br />







<br /><br />Maintenance type work:<br />







<br />







<br /><br />Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Stone buildings on the land that I spent some time today trying to preserve. It's grown up in brush and had trees doing some damage. <br />The main building is made of huge stones that fit together very well. I'm amazed every time I visit the "rock barn" as its always been called. I sometimes hunt from here just to admire the workmanship and wonder how the hell they did it.<br /><br />No known history but there was a group of Russian and German artisans who built stone arched bridges locally in the 1890's. I suspect they had settled here first and then went to work building the bridges. The site appears older than the bridges but have similar traits like the cutting and use of the large rock. <br /><br /><br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br /><br />Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

After some saw work and cleaning.<br />







<br /><br />My chainsaw is in the window for perspective.<br />







<br />







<br /><br />The hill side wall has fallen in. <br />







<br /><br />This stone is at the center of the fallen wall. I think a timber fit in this notch and was the center of the roof.<br />







<br /><br />Stones were notched for interlocking fit.<br />







<br /><br />The other structures at the site after the cleaning.<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />








<br /><br />Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

You'll see quite a bit of that in New England but nothing so precise or uniform in the stone. I'd love to have something like that on my land. Looks like enough of it is left standing to build on again. Sweet!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Posco, I've seriously considered it! It's a very cool site. I can explore and admire it for hours on end. Rebuilding it certainly has crossed my mind, just not enough hour in the day or dollars in the pocket. 

You mentioned the north east, I've always wondered how our stone work compared to other places in the US. I believe these methods were brought from Russia and Germany. Other part of the country must have similar methods.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

catscratch said:


> It's a very cool site. You mentioned the north east, I've always wondered how our stone work compared to other places in the US. I believe these methods were brought from Russia and Germany. Other part of the country must have similar methods.


No question! I don't believe most of our foundation stonework was done by artisans so much as it was by local homesteaders who had a need. You'll find these old granite foundations all over the southern part of Maine with many homes still standing two and three hundred years later. Most of them are nowhere near so precisely cut as what your pics show and the size nowhere near so uniform.

Bricklayers were a different story. Major cities up and down the eastern seaboard attracted some of the finest craftsmen from around the world.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

It's amazing how well they worked with the materials. The fact that they are still standing is a testament to there skill and workmanship. I bet nothing made today will still be standing in a couple hundred yrs.
I would love to see the brick work of the north east. I bet some of it was brought in by money and is very nice!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

I would find someway to reuse those stones... Chimney, columns, patio... Something... It would be a great way to reclaim them and have a great story etc etc..


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

EJP1234 said:


> I would find someway to reuse those stones... Chimney, columns, patio... Something... It would be a great way to reclaim them and have a great story etc etc..


I've thought of it, just can't bring myself to tear apart the history setting there. You could sure build something cool though! I've always thought an outdoor cooking area would be neat with those large stones...


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Card pull this morning (I love checking trail cams!).Put one in the front yard just cause I thought it would be cool. I broadcasted some clover in the yard this fall and we get visitors regularly.







It always amazes me how attractive fresh dirt is to critters. The new water hole I dug a few weeks ago has no water in it yet, but there are always deer and coyotes checking it out. I've found they love mounds of dirt more than anything. Always fresh tracks on any mound that I make.







The rub post I set is still being visited on a daily basis. Easiest attractant for trailcams I've found yet.







A couple of new guys. There are several transitions times for our deer herd. Late winter is one of the times I tend to start seeing new bucks.







This morning's sunrise was incredible. Every time I think I've seen the best one possible, a new one blows my mind. Have a great day everyone.







Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

In the middle of cooking some backstrap for lunch and looked out the window in time to watch a yote work one of our sets. He's one of the mangy one's, nice to have him out of the population.<br />







<br /><br />Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Excellent on the yote! I ended up shooting a mangy one myself about a month ago. Felt bad for the old female. About a 40 pound 4-5 year old female. Happy to get rid of her just like any of coyote though


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

BGagner said:


> Excellent on the yote! I ended up shooting a mangy one myself about a month ago. Felt bad for the old female. About a 40 pound 4-5 year old female. Happy to get rid of her just like any of coyote though


Good job on getting a shot on one. They get pitiful and desperate with mange. It's a sad way to go.


----------



## Integracingsr (Oct 6, 2016)

I love seeing this post pop up. Congrats to you on all of your accomplishments on the property. It's really turned out beautiful and I get excited when seeing all of the updates. What an amazing way/place to raise a family.


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

You planning a burn this spring? I am headed out to cut trees. Kinda sporty in this 30 mph breeze


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Integracingsr said:


> I love seeing this post pop up. Congrats to you on all of your accomplishments on the property. It's really turned out beautiful and I get excited when seeing all of the updates. What an amazing way/place to raise a family.


Thank you very much!



ksgobbler said:


> You planning a burn this spring? I am headed out to cut trees. Kinda sporty in this 30 mph breeze


I wanted to burn this winter before the fescue went dormant but didn't get it done. So yes, I'll probably burn a little this spring. 
That breeze kept me out of the woods this weekend. Good luck to you and stay safe. Stuff falls weird when it's bouncing back and forth.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Some yearly visitors showed up. 6 swans were on the lake yesterday morning and another 10 showed up this morning. They are amazing to watch.<br />







<br />







<br /><br />Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

catscratch said:


> In the middle of cooking some backstrap for lunch and looked out the window in time to watch a yote work one of our sets. He's one of the mangy one's, nice to have him out of the population.<br />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shoes on that yote. Catscratch just too many great photo's to comment on. You sir have a slice of heaven there.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

thirdhandman said:


> Nice shoes on that yote. Catscratch just too many great photo's to comment on. You sir have a slice of heaven there.


Thanks man! When I bought my phone I asked for 2 things; a huge screen that was easy to see outside, and a great camera. I take pics of everything. My next goal is to get an adapter to put my phone on a spotting scope. Of course having stuff to take pics of is the cats meow.
Heaven on earth. I cherish every moment.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I moved and reset traps last night (haven't kept them set during the week, and didn't keep them set while we had an ice storm last week... so it's been a while). I have two dirthole sets and two dogproof **** sets. Haven't caught a **** yet or even seen one on a trailcam pic for a couple of months. But I was pleasantly surprised to find both legholds to have something in them this morning. 
One less mangy yote and one less nest robber on the place.


















Walking the trap line give the kids "plinking" time. We walk the woods and shoot at anything we feel like, not like when on a hunt and you have to be quite all the time. Lot's of laughs and mini hunts. Relaxing and cherished time with the kiddo's. 










An odd color phase robin that's been hanging around. Thought he looked cool!








<br /><br />Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ARCHERWOMAN_KY (Jan 2, 2017)

Looks amazing


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The first pic is relaxed before it decided I wasn't cool, the next is when it decided I wasn't cool and crouched down. The darn things can dissappear in anything!








He's in the middle of the pic if you cab find him.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Did a little oak work in the basement today. Using milled lumber from logs I harvested on the place.<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br /><br />Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The oak in the basement is taking stain well! 

















I was fortunate to see my two favorite views in the last 12 hours;
Long shadows on the hills at sunset...









And a layered fog at sunrise;









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

Coming along nicely. Keep at it!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

posco said:


> Coming along nicely. Keep at it!


Thanks. How's your project going?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

catscratch said:


> How's your project going?


Waiting for spring. Right now, it's under about four feet of snow. We had another storm last week that brought another 30 inches of the white stuff. 

I am getting some great ideas from watching what you've been doing. They will definitely help when it comes time to trim the inside.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

posco said:


> Waiting for spring. Right now, it's under about four feet of snow. We had another storm last week that brought another 30 inches of the white stuff.
> 
> I am getting some great ideas from watching what you've been doing. They will definitely help when it comes time to trim the inside.


I consider your project pretty darn epic. If I'm involved at all (even just by an idea) I'll be honored!
Snow would really make what you're doing tough. I often think back to what the settlers had to do to survive. Had to be a rough life.
Good luck to ya!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

catscratch said:


> Snow would really make what you're doing tough. I often think back to what the settlers had to do to survive. Had to be a rough life.


More or less at your prompting, I took a walk on my snowshoes this afternoon. I could drive to within about a half a mile and hiked the rest of the way. That's my boy's atv under the blue tarp. There's five feet of snow on the ground in some places and two feet in others depending on how the wind took it.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

posco said:


> More or less at your prompting, I took a walk on my snowshoes this afternoon. I could drive to within about a half a mile and hiked the rest of the way. That's my boy's atv under the blue tarp. There's five feet of snow on the ground in some places and two feet in others depending on how the wind took it.


Lol, use it like a scaffolding to work on the top easier. 
Joking! That's a lot of snow and would be a pain to have to deal with.

Here are some pics from yesterday day for ya. Not quite the same weather!

It's been a great day!
Worked some fruit trees:

































Made cages for new trees coming this spring, and worked some tubed trees:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Got a ton of sanding and staining done on the basement oak:









And to top it off I spent a little time at a couple of my favorite spots on the place. I was after crappie and caught everything but a crappie. Hitting shallow and short.

























I thought it was awesome to be shirtless in February until I found this little ******* on me:









Also found time to get 10 miles of running in the last two days. Life is great!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I got a phone call last night; a friend of a friend of a friend had said something about some of the habitat stuff I was into and he was wanting to give me Elderberry starts. Found his place this morning and took some cuttings. Some were from his favorite native plants and some were an improved variety but he couldn't remember the name. He gave me a tour of his place and it was pretty darn neat. Lots of berry's of every kind, 400 asparagus, and lots of pecans! He has traveled KS looking for the best old trees he can find nuts from and started trees, he's ordered trees, and he is grafting trees. He's an older guy and I have no idea how he keeps up with his place but it was pretty cool to meet someone doing so much.

























Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

It's been awhile (again) since I last updated. This morning's card pull showed lots of deer hanging around. Some of the bucks are developing some really unique racks with some cool kickers (I like kickers and abnormal stuff)! The bucks are starting to split up some. The group consistented of 11 bucks until mid summer, now it's mostly singles and doubles. The twins are also showing up without mom a lot more than they had been.


We get at least one cat on most card pulls.










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The food plots took a beating this summer. It got hot and dry and things stalled. I still ended up with some stuff growing but it's spotty at best. Everything will get replanted this fall.

Sunflowers, pumpkins, millet, clover/chicory.

Plus the "orchard" is looking great!










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

For whatever reason I'm hooked on pumpkins... and apparently suck at growing them. I have a couple decent ones growing but there should be more and bigger fruit than what I've got. I'll get them figured out next yr!










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Those sticks that I poked into the ground in Feb. are producing Elderberries as we speak.

The basement is moving along SLOWLY, but coming together nicely. The bar (as mentioned before) is all wood harvested from the place and the floor is the gym floor that my wife played high school basketball on. 










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Finally getting started on a shop. It will still be a while but I've got the foundation ready to be started, trees cut, and a bunch of rocks moved. 



















Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TurkeyCreekNE (Aug 1, 2017)

Hey now I know where you hang out when you arent at your other "spots"!


----------



## Nativetroy (Oct 3, 2014)

Looking awesome! Really awesome to watch these threads come along.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

TurkeyCreekNE said:


> Hey now I know where you hang out when you arent at your other "spots"!


Hey Turkey! How's it going? Have I ever told you your trees kick ass? They perform great!
I quit this "spot" for quite a while. Got sick of... certain attitudes. I'm giving it another shot though with possibly a different mindset. If not I'll continue to focus on other spots. 



Nativetroy said:


> Looking awesome! Really awesome to watch these threads come along.


Thanks!


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

Looking good. You come up with some of the best ideas. Big thumbs up!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

posco said:


> Looking good. You come up with some of the best ideas. Big thumbs up!


Quite the compliment coming from the likes of you... Thanks! And for the record, my little adventure pales in comparison to what you have going in both magnitude and coolness factors!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Everything looking good! Glad the skies finally opened up for you over there. I'm jealous of your good fortune with the cuttings; I've tried a variety of different kinds w/o much luck in the past.
Looks like you're gonna have a few fellas to chase around this fall too, can't beat that!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

KSQ2 said:


> Everything looking good! Glad the skies finally opened up for you over there. I'm jealous of your good fortune with the cuttings; I've tried a variety of different kinds w/o much luck in the past.
> Looks like you're gonna have a few fellas to chase around this fall too, can't beat that!


The rain was much needed, we had lots of it around us but never seemed to hit us. Glad we were path this time. 
I've been lucky with the cuttings a couple of yrs now. Elderberry must be easy if I can get it to grow. In fact I'm going to have to start controlling some of it. 
There are some nice ones around but no big ones. The rut can change that pretty quickly though.
Good luck to you this season!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I might have to give cuttings one more try next spring, I'll track down some elderberry online. Do the deer seem to like it on your place?
Good luck to you this season too!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

KSQ2 said:


> I might have to give cuttings one more try next spring, I'll track down some elderberry online. Do the deer seem to like it on your place?
> Good luck to you this season too!


They seem to browse them at certain times of the yr, but don't eat them all the way down until they can't come back. I find wild elderberry around creeks and ditches often. If you want cuttings next yr let me know. I'll harvest some, dip the ends in wax, and mail them to ya. I would recommend starting them in a flowerbed so that you can take care of them, then use those to propagate for wildlife. Once started in flowerbed you will have a never ending supply to play with.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

We have had absolutely beautiful weather lately, but not before a pretty long spell of hot and dry. 

The plots have recovered nicely!
Clover/chiocory/awnless wheat mix:









Brassicas:









Sunflowers/millet:









Sawtooths seem to handle just about anything. They are the easiest tree to plant and seem bulletproof.

















Some of the Chinese Chestnuts are doing well...









But they don't seem to tollerate the heat and dry conditions well. I'm not sure if the yellow one's will make it or not.









And some plantings (even trees that were several yrs old) just didn't make it. 


















These are ready for fall planting. My favorite time to plant is right after they go dormant.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Beside the habitat work, we get some wonderful views here. 










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Awesome lightning pictures from the deck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

BGagner said:


> Awesome lightning pictures from the deck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I love it when we get a lightening storm because they are so much fun to watch.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Yeah, I love it when they come through here if I'm visiting my parents. There are a couple of huge tracks of farm land that I'll drive out too and set up the video camera/camera. Good stuff!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

What trees are you putting into the ground this fall?


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

BGagner said:


> Yeah, I love it when they come through here if I'm visiting my parents. There are a couple of huge tracks of farm land that I'll drive out too and set up the video camera/camera. Good stuff!


Hunt KS?



KSQ2 said:


> What trees are you putting into the ground this fall?


I plant bareroot fruit trees in the early spring, and trees I've grown from seed in the fall. This yr it will be Sawtooth oak and Chinese Chestnut for my fall planting. I think I'm going to focus on Burr and DCO mostly next yr. as they are native and do really well here.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

catscratch said:


> Hunt KS?


Just central AL. It's a dream of mine to hunt KS at some point. We have some incredible storms that come through here in the South though with our humidity. Makes for great pictures/videos as it travels across the sky


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

BGagner said:


> Just central AL. It's a dream of mine to hunt KS at some point. We have some incredible storms that come through here in the South though with our humidity. Makes for great pictures/videos as it travels across the sky


Post some pics if ya have good one's. Sounds like you probably do...


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

I'll try to remember to pull them off the laptop when I get home. They're mostly still pics pulled from videos so they're not as great of quality. I'll pull what I have though


----------



## swkslampe (Oct 18, 2007)

I love when this thread comes back to the top. Everything you've done is really cool but my favorite part of it all is that pond! I could sit on ur deck and check it out all day[emoji851]


----------



## Traveler (Jan 21, 2004)

Great thread! Thanks for sharing and continuing to update. Love people living the dream, don't have to be rich just work, save and live within your means and goals will be met!!!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

swkslampe said:


> I love when this thread comes back to the top. Everything you've done is really cool but my favorite part of it all is that pond! I could sit on ur deck and check it out all day[emoji851]


Thanks... and we spend plenty of time on the dock. It never disappoints!









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Traveler said:


> Great thread! Thanks for sharing and continuing to update. Love people living the dream, don't have to be rich just work, save and live within your means and goals will be met!!!


Thank you! We work hard for the place but I also feel very fortunate and blessed to be part of this place. Not everyone who does all the things you mentioned ends up living their dreams. I definitely feel lucky.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The sunflowers and millet make a beautiful field that deer absolutely love!

















I've been basal spraying locust trees the last weekend or two. Getting some yellowing which is a great sight to see. 









Just a close-up of some clover browsing. They go off and on with clover and chicory for me but it's been getting hammered the last couple of weeks. 









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Outstanding Catscratch. Envy is all over this build. You have done great my friend! What a fantastic place to raise a family.:wink:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

thirdhandman said:


> Outstanding Catscratch. Envy is all over this build. You have done great my friend! What a fantastic place to raise a family.:wink:


Thanks man! I'M still envious of the build and I live in it. Not a morning that I wake up, or an even I fall asleep that I'm not in shock of my good fortune.


----------



## WarriorVanes (Dec 4, 2016)

Gorgeous place - I love some of the view pics you've shared!


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

WarriorVanes said:


> Gorgeous place - I love some of the view pics you've shared!


Echo that. Absolutely beautiful view from the house. A lot of hard work put in there and the rewards are more than worth it.


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

Catscratch, it's been a while since I've looked at your thread and will have to go back when I have time and catch up on all the pictures. 

You have an amazing place ! Thanks for sharing it with us. A great place to raise the kids too !

I've had land leased at Mapleton, Ks for 5 years now and love it. My wife went out with me in June to check stands and put up some cameras and she said something like this....."I wish we could have raised our boys somewhere like this".


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

dkkarr said:


> Catscratch, it's been a while since I've looked at your thread and will have to go back when I have time and catch up on all the pictures.
> 
> You have an amazing place ! Thanks for sharing it with us. A great place to raise the kids too !
> 
> I've had land leased at Mapleton, Ks for 5 years now and love it. My wife went out with me in June to check stands and put up some cameras and she said something like this....."I wish we could have raised our boys somewhere like this".


I love KS. Lots of "hometown" feeling here. Kids go to school, play sports, work summer jobs outside, fish, camp, etc... I've always known my neighbors type of place. 

Good luck on your place this yr. I think the consistent rains we had last summer helped this yr's bucks.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

A shop/barn has been in the plans from the beginning but slow to get started due to funds. It's done now and I couldn't be happier (wish it could have been bigger but that's always going to be the case with a shop).

I started with clearing and moving stuff around, then I did the screenings and site work, then hired a local rancher who builds buildings to put it up.


----------



## Nativetroy (Oct 3, 2014)

Looks good. I like the overhang out front to add to the space.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice looking building you got there. I like how it has iron main frame with dimensional lumber for perlins, and rafters. I like how it's open all the way up to the peak.

Is this setup more expensive than a traditional style pole barn building? Around my neck of the woods you never see this type of building. Your old pick up is pretty nice to.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Nativetroy said:


> Looks good. I like the overhang out front to add to the space.


The lean-to kicks butt! Lots of storage for vehicles/machinery at a low price. I love parking under it as there are doors to open and it doesn't take up floor space in the shop.



NYyotekiller said:


> Nice looking building you got there. I like how it has iron main frame with dimensional lumber for perlins, and rafters. I like how it's open all the way up to the peak.
> 
> Is this setup more expensive than a traditional style pole barn building? Around my neck of the woods you never see this type of building. Your old pick up is pretty nice to.


Thanks. This was cheaper than the standard style quotes I got. I wanted it tall so my boys could play basketball which worked well for the lean-to and the clearspan. He built it 48' long for the same price that the guys were quoting for 40'. The steel I-beams can be built on 12' centers instead the 8' centers that wood required. Plus there is a lot less material needed for the clearspan roof than a standard roof. I'm much happier with this than I would have been spending the same price on a wood pole-barn


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

NYyotekiller said:


> Nice looking building you got there. I like how it has iron main frame with dimensional lumber for perlins, and rafters. I like how it's open all the way up to the peak.
> 
> Is this setup more expensive than a traditional style pole barn building? Around my neck of the woods you never see this type of building. Your old pick up is pretty nice to.


Oh, and thanks on the truck. I've had it a long time, don't see ever getting rid of it. It's a pretty cool ride (and the only truck I have).


----------



## basshawg42 (Dec 3, 2015)

Wow I just read from the beginning. I started on my stand yesterday afternoon and finished this morning. You have a great piece of heaven. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Looking great catscratch! How much a month to rent a room with hunting privileges. lol:wink:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

thirdhandman said:


> Looking great catscratch! How much a month to rent a room with hunting privileges. lol:wink:


My friends show up with beer and leather gloves when they want to hunt for a weekend. They get a room and drop off at any stand they want until they have to go back home. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

I need to build a shop, yours looks great.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

catscratch said:


> Oh, and thanks on the truck. I've had it a long time, don't see ever getting rid of it. It's a pretty cool ride (and the only truck I have).


Heck yeah it’s a pretty cool ride! I’d drive that over my 2015 model any day. It’s amazing how out there in Kansas how many older nice vehicles you see that people drive daily. I always enjoy checking them out on my bi yearly archery hunting trip I take out near Beloit. You never see that out here because they rust away so bad with the harsh winters and the salt on the roads. Another reason I love Kansas.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Flatwoodshunter said:


> I need to build a shop, yours looks great.


I've had a shop my whole life... until we moved out here a couple of yrs ago. It's been challenging keeping my tools and getting projects done without a workspace. Good luck to you when you decide to build one. If I could go back a couple of months there are a couple of things I might change but I'm overall really happy with it.



NYyotekiller said:


> Heck yeah it’s a pretty cool ride! I’d drive that over my 2015 model any day. It’s amazing how out there in Kansas how many older nice vehicles you see that people drive daily. I always enjoy checking them out on my bi yearly archery hunting trip I take out near Beloit. You never see that out here because they rust away so bad with the harsh winters and the salt on the roads. Another reason I love Kansas.


The north east winters are notoriously hard on cars. It wouldn't be too bad if the 55 drove a little like a 2015 model...

I've been around the country quite a bit, no other place I would want to live than KS. It's truly a good place and people. I've know some people from Beloit, sounds like they have good deer hunting there.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

catscratch said:


> The north east winters are notoriously hard on cars. It wouldn't be too bad if the 55 drove a little like a 2015 model...
> 
> I've been around the country quite a bit, no other place I would want to live than KS. It's truly a good place and people. I've know some people from Beloit, sounds like they have good deer hunting there.


I agree with you on Kansas being a great place to live. Every year that I go out there I like it more and more. Not only are the people the nicest you’ve ever met, but the deer hunting is out of this world. It would be a great place for me to retire to.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Man your place is amazing. Just gets better and better every time I click the thread.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

After church project done; convert an old basketball backboard into a TV stand. It matches the court floor (came out of the same gym). Used wood milled from trees I cut for electric right of way.










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## basshawg42 (Dec 3, 2015)

That looks awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Both boys have gotten their deer this week (disclaimer: Both deer shot with a rifle. Even though it's an archery site it still fits in with my build thread). 









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## basshawg42 (Dec 3, 2015)

Some beautiful deer. Congrats to your boys and to you for making the place what it is!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

catscratch said:


> After church project done; convert an old basketball backboard into a TV stand. It matches the court floor (came out of the same gym). Used wood milled from trees I cut for electric right of way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After all the work you do and spending time with family as I'm sure you do. When do you find time to watch the TV? You have sone well my friend.
The smiles on the face tell the story. Congratulations to you and your boys.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

basshawg42 said:


> Some beautiful deer. Congrats to your boys and to you for making the place what it is!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks, and the "making it what it is" has been more fun than I could have imagined!



thirdhandman said:


> After all the work you do and spending time with family as I'm sure you do. When do you find time to watch the TV? You have sone well my friend.
> The smiles on the face tell the story. Congratulations to you and your boys.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Lol, somehow I end up watching TV often (way too often). 
The kids are happy as can be. Thanks.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The habitat work continues; planted 22 Sawtooth, Swamp White Oak, and Chinese Chestnut this morning. And a couple of pots of grasses I've been growing next to the house too long. 


























Got an owl that hangs out in the fruit trees snagging mice. I'm more than happy to let him and it's kind of fun watching him work anyway.









Better late than never. Trees grow much better with weed barrier so last spring's plantings finally got their share. 

















Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Been a while since I updated this thread. I kind of quit coming to AT much and just let it die out for a while. I suppose now would be a good time to get things rolling again. 

I almost have the shop completed. I finished the loft in it and have all the electrical done except running some 220v plugs to the door openings for air compressors and welders. That will be easy enough once I buy the materials.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Food plotting was difficult this fall. Spring plots did great with millet, milo, corn, and pumpkins all growing well but I had a couple of failures when I planted late summer. I'm almost exclusive Throw n Mow with my plotting and have never had a failure until this year. I lost a planting of radishes in August, and then another planting of radishes and rapeseed about 3 weeks later. Not sure what I did wrong this time but for whatever reason they didn't produce. A later planting of awnless winter wheat, winter rye, radishes, clover, and Austrian winter peas did great. I threw the left over pumpkins out and they are a hit for the first time ever. Last year they just rotted...










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The youngest (10year old) wanted a treehouse/fort/boxblind for his birthday so we constructed this. He and friends played all over it until hunting season then he got serious about hunting. He ended up shooting this buck a week ago. Disclaimer - he shot it with a crossbow. I figure it's ok to post the kill as I posted his rifle kill last yr.










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

His shot was a little far back but he's learning. Clipped both lungs and the liver. He didn't go 150yds but we didn't see him go down so we waited 4hrs before trailing him. He is a very happy young man. After cleaning the deer we shot ducks and caught fish, it was a good day.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Point-N-Shoot (Oct 25, 2015)

catscratch said:


> The youngest (10year old) wanted a treehouse/fort/boxblind for his birthday so we constructed this. He and friends played all over it until hunting season then he got serious about hunting. He ended up shooting this buck a week ago. Disclaimer - he shot it with a crossbow. I figure it's ok to post the kill as I posted his rifle kill last yr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats!!!


I can't wait until my kids can start hunting.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Fall mushrooms have been plentiful this year. Lots of great eating with Hen of the Woods and Oysters being abundant.










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Point-N-Shoot said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> I can't wait until my kids can start hunting.


Thanks. It's a blast to hunt the kids!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The orchard I've planted is growing well but only two trees have produced a fruit yet; Doglo and Golden Hornet crab. Not sure what I think about the Dolgo as they held until they were completely mush. I've heard that deer will still eat them when they eventually fall so it won't be a big deal if that's the case. 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I got one with my bow a few weeks ago. First sit of the season. I kind of would have liked to wait for a bigger one but I only shoot a buck every couple of years and I needed to draw blood on something. Plus I knew my time would be short chasing the kids around with hunting and sports this fall. I'm getting a lot more pleasure from guiding the kids than I would hunting for myself anyway.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Finally... the house work is going slooooow! But I did get an antler tree done for the basement.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nativetroy (Oct 3, 2014)

Looking good, man. Really good. I’m sure the kids are loving it.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

That’s awesome man, congrats! Love the update. Your thread remains one of my favorites. It’s pretty much how I plan to approach my land purchase and build. Working hard and doing the work myself. It’ll take time but your thread is certainly an inspiration. Good stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Nativetroy said:


> Looking good, man. Really good. I’m sure the kids are loving it.


Thanks. The kids love it out here. Lots of hunting, fishing, swimming, and shooting goes on with them and their buddies. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

BGagner said:


> That’s awesome man, congrats! Love the update. Your thread remains one of my favorites. It’s pretty much how I plan to approach my land purchase and build. Working hard and doing the work myself. It’ll take time but your thread is certainly an inspiration. Good stuff
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir. Have you bought land yet or are you in the savings and planning stages? It's been very rewarding for me personally! Hunting your own land and doing your own projects makes things just that much more meaningful and sweeter. 
Good luck to you and your future plans!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Your place is killer. Enjoyed watching and reading this thread. Keep us updated.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Catscratch: Been thinking about you and the kids the past few days. Wondering how things have been going. Seems like you have done great.:wink::thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up Keep up the good work and enjoy.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

catscratch said:


> Thank you sir. Have you bought land yet or are you in the savings and planning stages? It's been very rewarding for me personally! Hunting your own land and doing your own projects makes things just that much more meaningful and sweeter.
> Good luck to you and your future plans!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Still in savings and planning stages. Actually spent some time today looking at tracts today to see where the market is. Just putting away what we can for now and waiting on the perfect property to arise. Or, at least one we can afford that will meet our needs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pip.rblake (Nov 21, 2018)

I've enjoyed following this thread over the years. I hope to do the same one day in the future as well!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

thirdhandman said:


> Catscratch: Been thinking about you and the kids the past few days. Wondering how things have been going. Seems like you have done great.:wink::thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up Keep up the good work and enjoy.


I'm glad you chimed in. It's been a while but always good to hear from you.



BGagner said:


> Still in savings and planning stages. Actually spent some time today looking at tracts today to see where the market is. Just putting away what we can for now and waiting on the perfect property to arise. Or, at least one we can afford that will meet our needs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck. I watched my parents save for a lifetime and waited for the perfect property. They waited a long time and finally bought a good deal (cash wise) instead of the perfect place. Found out that making the place perfect for them was more fun than having the perfect place (if that make since). I hope you make the dream come true!



pip.rblake said:


> I've enjoyed following this thread over the years. I hope to do the same one day in the future as well!


Thanks and good luck!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

I think I would have given my eye teeth to grow up on a place like this. The boys seem to truly appreciate what you have built.:secret:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

thirdhandman said:


> I think I would have given my eye teeth to grow up on a place like this. The boys seem to truly appreciate what you have built.:secret:


Same here, I would have loved to have a place like this growing up (I grew up in town). I did have a dad that took me hunting and fishing every weekend though so it was all good. I fear my boys will take it for granted since they live on the place. I'm sure to remind them that most of their friends love to hunt and fish but don't have access like they do. I also make sure that they invite friends out often to share what they have. I don't want the kids to be greedy or take this for granted. Hopefully I can instill some decency in them.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this, it's definitely one of the Best Thread on AT. You have done an excellent Job.


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

Awesome build and accomplishments. Congrats on the success this year. One day.....one day I'll be able to achieve my slice of heaven.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Flatwoodshunter said:


> Thanks for sharing this, it's definitely one of the Best Thread on AT. You have done an excellent Job.


Thank you kindly, it's a great compliment. To be honest I absolutely love the build threads that you see occasionally and couldn't wait to do my own after keeping tabs on Maximus's thread. It's been several yrs since I started the thread and I find myself going back to page 1 to refresh my memory of what's happened and changed over the years. 



j.d.m. said:


> Awesome build and accomplishments. Congrats on the success this year. One day.....one day I'll be able to achieve my slice of heaven.


One day... you will have to do a build thread of your own so that we can enjoy your journey. It's a great way to have a running documentation.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome stuff Scratch!! Glad to see we aren’t having to ask each other about rainfall amounts for the time being.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

KSQ2 said:


> Awesome stuff Scratch!! Glad to see we aren’t having to ask each other about rainfall amounts for the time being.


Ha, we have creeks flowing that I haven't seen flow in the winter in probably a decade, ponds are topped off, there is sub-soil moisture, and we've already had 2 snows.... all before December! I couldn't be happier with moisture right now. I bet you are pretty well off too.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

catscratch said:


> Ha, we have creeks flowing that I haven't seen flow in the winter in probably a decade, ponds are topped off, there is sub-soil moisture, and we've already had 2 snows.... all before December! I couldn't be happier with moisture right now. I bet you are pretty well off too.


Yep we're doing well too in terms of moisture. Only one light snow for us so far; I'm hoping for at least one good one here in SEK!


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

catscratch said:


> Good luck. I watched my parents save for a lifetime and waited for the perfect property. They waited a long time and finally bought a good deal (cash wise) instead of the perfect place. Found out that making the place perfect for them was more fun than having the perfect place (if that make since). I hope you make the dream come true!


Makes perfect sense. That’s more so what I meant by perfect place (at least 20-30 acres at the right price) I plan to make it “perfect” myself as far as the rest goes. Much like yourself, that’s part of the fun to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Catscratch: it's been a while. How about some more updated pictures of the farm?


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Not much to update... Bean fields are cut, some new fence is up, and there's no new plots (just replanting old one's). I do grow and order trees quite often and plant them. Maybe I can find some pics of stuff later today. I'll be visiting relation in the hospital today so I'll have some downtime to post some stuff.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twin6 (Sep 5, 2008)

PaBone said:


> I had the same trouble when I built my house. My power company wanted 35,000 dollars to bring power back my 2400 foot driveway. I filed a case against them and had a hearing with the PUC. I got my price reduced to 8,000 and they set four poles and a transformer at 2000 feet and then I went underground 400 feet to my house. Building in remote places can be costly, but worth it in the end.


I had a similar situation but with the phone company instead of the power company when we built. The power company agreed to move a pole about 40 feet and run new lines for free, which was great. Then I met with the phone company on site. They told me it would cost $10,000 to run new lines (no pole set b/c they would use the power company pole). I informed them that the power company was doing it for free and then poof, the phone company said since the power company was doing it for free then they also had do it for free. I was okay with that!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

This morning's sunrise from the deck.
Lots of ducks using the lake.
Some Concordia oaks I have started. They will be ready to plant by spring but I prefer to fall plant. The drawback to fall planting is putting them in big enough pots to get them there. Then you have to dig bigger holes.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Summer plots with sunflowers (deer love them), millet, sorghum, and flowers. I love to see a diverse insect community and do what I can to help pollinators.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The boys planting food plots at their grandparents place. They shoot a lot of dove over those plots!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Native acorn crop and a corn plot I tried this yr.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

We get spectacular lightning shows up here on the hill! I like taking pics...









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Had the oldest boy building fence in the rain... which turned into a pretty significant moisture event for a fall rain.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitetail5 (Nov 29, 2018)

Awesome pics


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Summer velvet pics... everybody likes velvet pics.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I have done some work on the house. I put railing up on the loft and a sliding ladder so that we could get up there and save floor space when needed.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

thirdhandman said:


> Catscratch: it's been a while. How about some more updated pictures of the farm?


How's that for more pics of the farm?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Perfect, Ya done great! Living the dream.:wink:


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Place looks awesome! Love those Kansas sunrises.


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

catscratch said:


> How's that for more pics of the farm?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Awesome!!!! My family loves taking pics as well. Always trying to get vibrant photos of insects, humming birds, deer, anything that would look great framed on a wall.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

j.d.m. said:


> Awesome!!!! My family loves taking pics as well. Always trying to get vibrant photos of insects, humming birds, deer, anything that would look great framed on a wall.


That's cool (glad I'm not the only one). I should get a good camera someday instead of just using the phone. Do ya have any good pics to post?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

NYyotekiller said:


> Place looks awesome! Love those Kansas sunrises.


Best sunrises in the world!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Twin6 said:


> I had a similar situation but with the phone company instead of the power company when we built. The power company agreed to move a pole about 40 feet and run new lines for free, which was great. Then I met with the phone company on site. They told me it would cost $10,000 to run new lines (no pole set b/c they would use the power company pole). I informed them that the power company was doing it for free and then poof, the phone company said since the power company was doing it for free then they also had do it for free. I was okay with that!


You ended up saving a lot with that move! It seems nobody wants to invest at the end of the line.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Update and photo dump! It's been a great spring. Lots of things going on.

We finally had good conditions for burning. It's been several yrs since we burned the place. The kids got an education on wind, humidity, and fire.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The same conditions that made burning possible made for great mushroom hunting! I just cooked our last batch today.

Shed hunting was good also. I was particularly happy to find this guy's antler and to know he made it though rifle season. He broke his inside kickers off early in the fall. I think if he can make it another yr he could be a great buck!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Found a shed from a buck I shot 3yrs ago. I have no idea why it survived without being chewed up for so long other than it was way out in the pasture away from any trees or cover.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Mowed the clover paths and orchard today. Im big into diversity and multi species plots, not much prettier than freshly tended plots.

And of course KS keeps providing us with spectacular views!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

And... fishing is great! The boy has a knack for catching big bass. His biggest so far this year is a 7lb'r.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jackhandy (Apr 30, 2019)

Wow this place looks like a little slice of heaven.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Looking absolutely beautiful Catscratch.:wink::thumbs_up What a place to raise a family.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Good stuff as always Cat!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks guys.
Deer have been hammering the yard plots! Already have velvet showing and some of them have decently thick bases. We let quite a few nice bucks walk the last couple of yrs, I'm hopeful some stick around and become huntable this fall.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Various crabs, apples, and pears are doing great this yr with many of them producing for the first time ever. It's extremely wet though and I fear it will have an affect.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Awnless wheat, rye, and clover field is off to a great start!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

As well as some annual clovers, spring barley, and wildflower plots that have been planted a couple of weeks ago.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Fruit trees look great cat!!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

KSQ2 said:


> Fruit trees look great cat!!


Thanks. How's things looking over your way? Any water? Do ya need a rain? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

catscratch said:


> Thanks. How's things looking over your way? Any water? Do ya need a rain?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Lol, our ground continues to have the consistency of a wet sponge. It’s so hard to pray for the rain to stop though! Coffeyville, so far, has managed to stay above water, though the levee has been severely tested.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

KSQ2 said:


> Lol, our ground continues to have the consistency of a wet sponge. It’s so hard to pray for the rain to stop though! Coffeyville, so far, has managed to stay above water, though the levee has been severely tested.


It doesn't seem too long ago that I remember Walmart being under water in Coffeyville. I'm sure you guys would like to avoid that situation again. Our place is getting bad. The watershed flooded like I've never seen before and gravel roads are developing sink hole/mud pits that'll swallow your car. Its starting to be a mess.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

You've been a busy guy and everything looks great!


----------



## gcab (Mar 24, 2010)

How long ago did you plant the pear and apple trees that you are now getting fruit from?


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

gcab said:


> How long ago did you plant the pear and apple trees that you are now getting fruit from?


Most of the one ones that are producing were planted in 2015 (that was when I first started planting fruit trees out here). Some of the crabs and apples are younger than that though and starting to produce. We got lucky this year and didn't have a late freeze like we seem to usually get.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gcab (Mar 24, 2010)

very good. i just got some trees in the ground this year. Nursery i got them from said I would get "some" fruit this year, and then a growing amount each year and within 5 years too many apples for me to keep up. we'll see. If i got "some" fruit by next year, that would be good enough for me.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Good luck with them, I hope that in 5yrs you are overloaded with fruit! Can I ask how big they were when you planted them and what varieties you got?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gcab (Mar 24, 2010)

They are all between 4' at the smallest and 6' at the tallest I would say. I got bing cherries, granny smith, gala, jonagold and bartlett pears


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Put in a plot of sorghum, sunflowers, millet, and pumpkins in the middle of my dad's dove field. Also start the burn barrier for when it's time to burn the wheat stubble. Should make some good cover and seed for hunts.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

4 days ago I did some work on the yard plots. Did Throw-n-Mow with beans, carrots, sunflowers, and a bunch of other sort of random seed (I like diversity). Beans are already coming up! I called it Throw-n-Mow but I did use the skid steer tracks to press in rows. Time will tell if that works better than just knocking thatch down over the seed. Efenced a section off to see if I can get some beans over the winter.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## megafauna (Nov 7, 2018)

Congrats on making your dreams come true. Very inspirational!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

megafauna said:


> Congrats on making your dreams come true. Very inspirational!


Thanks man! I'm grateful every morning.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Everything there is so new and beautiful. Sort of surprised to see the rusty stearing wheel. LOL. You certainly have your own slice of heaven there. Catscratch, in addition to working the farm, do you hold a full time job to? If so, what do you do?:noidea:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Lol, the house and shop is new... everything else is old as dirt (and paid for!). I'm a teacher; high school Physics, Chemistry, Advanced Bio, and freshman Biology. I also coach Jr High and High School Cross County and Track. And up until a couple of weeks ago I owned a couple of rental houses. I like to stay busy but I did not like those rentals! Glad to have sold them. The farm and ranch is a great side gig. It's kind of relaxing to grab a couple of barely pops, the golf cart, a saw, and go into the middle of nowhere nature to fix fence, run the tractor, or count cattle.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Chunk of heaven there!! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

A bobcat that I stalked a couple of weeks ago. Got pretty darn close!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhy849my3UI


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Card pull from this week. Lots of stages of growth going on.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Keep us posted on how the throw and mow works out. Looks great!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Update on the Throw-n-Mow beans. They are doing decent but I wanted them thicker. It's early though and I'm hoping some more will pop up in the next couple of days. I've found with Throw-n-Mow you don't get consistent germination as some have better thatch than others, so some take longer to get going. Burying them all exactly the same depth is more consistent but this works too.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

:thumbs_up
I've been reading up on this on the deer hunter forum, I'm very intrigued by the process.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

KSQ2 said:


> :thumbs_up
> I've been reading up on this on the deer hunter forum, I'm very intrigued by the process.


Don't over think it. It's easy and pretty much mimics nature. Think about what happens in the wild without our intervention. Does seed ever get buried in the natural setting? Basically if seed can touch soil and there isn't competition then it will grow. Kill the competition, throw out the seed, and either mow for thatch or walk away (I've had good luck without mowing before so it isn't necessary, but it does help if you have a dry spell after seeding.). I've been doing it this way since before I knew about internet forums, it's really simple. Give it a shot and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The Throw-n-Mow mow beans in the wheat/rye thatch is really starting to look good. I'm thinking that it's going to look better as it pushes a little higher over the thatch.








I made sure to not kill the clover in this plot just to see if beans could be Throw-n-Mow planted in clover. Working so far!









This was a waterhole in the bean plot. Last fall I pushed a pile of crop residue into it and made a mound. It has decomposed and is growing pumpkins and forage rape. Much better than sedges and water weeds that it would only grow before!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The beans I planted in other plots are looking pitiful. At first I thought maybe they didnt have enough thatch, but upon closer inspection they just need an efence.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Stopped by one of my traditional chanterelle spots while out spraying this evening. They've just started to pop! Shouldn't be long before the kids are out pickin shrooms.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Finished up the tongue and groove ceiling in the basement today. I'm very glad to have this project done and in the books!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Constantly working and building a piece of heaven, when do you have time to watch TV?:secret:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

thirdhandman said:


> Constantly working and building a piece of heaven, when do you have time to watch TV?:secret:


I sleep when the tv is on. Never fails to be a game or movie that I really want to watch and before you know it I'm snoozing. The wife loves it (lots of sarcasm). 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks great cat!! I have a buddy who’s going to try some throw and mow this fall. I’m looking forward to seeing this method in action firsthand.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Great journey!! 

SCFox


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

very nice...


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Throw-n-Mow beans are looking really good as they start to outgrow the thatch.








Chanterelles are up by the boatloads.









And the DCO's are looking producing a bumper crop!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

Thread post is at #666, so I have to post something!! That's a good pick on first post op.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Cat, I posted a question on the deer hunter forum and didn't get a response about throw and mow in an old brassica plot, would you mind checking out my questions there and letting me know what you think?
Great pics as always! I can't WAIT to begin getting some acorns off our dco's!


----------



## Baldur (Jul 4, 2019)

Nice place!


----------



## Cabb_5 (Oct 6, 2017)

Will have a great view hope you make a big deck for that. (first pics)


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Allen cox said:


> Thread post is at #666, so I have to post something!! That's a good pick on first post op.


Lol, I hadn't even noticed the post count. That first pic is still one of my favorites, thanks.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

KSQ2 said:


> Cat, I posted a question on the deer hunter forum and didn't get a response about throw and mow in an old brassica plot, would you mind checking out my questions there and letting me know what you think?
> Great pics as always! I can't WAIT to begin getting some acorns off our dco's!


I'll look for your question and see if I have any input. 
I've planted some DCO's but they aren't producing yet. I'm lucky to have them growing native also. How long ago did you plant your's?


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Baldur said:


> Nice place!


Thanks!


Cabb_5 said:


> Will have a great view hope you make a big deck for that. (first pics)


The deck isn't very big. I really wanted it to be another few feet wider and to wrap around the other side of the house. With that said it's turned out to be perfectly cozy and a great place to watch both sunrises and sunsets. It's also the only spot on the place that almost never has mosquitoes or lots of wind.
A couple of my older favorite pics from the deck (probably posted them before but I'm not going back to check...).

















I don't think I ever posted pics of the deck before. As she sits this morning:


----------



## MrChillR (Mar 27, 2015)

Late to the party but im following along now also...


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

catscratch said:


> I'll look for your question and see if I have any input.
> I've planted some DCO's but they aren't producing yet. I'm lucky to have them growing native also. How long ago did you plant your's?


We've begun planting them every year. I get them cheap from wildlife group and the survival rate they have is the best of anything we've ever planted. When they arrive they look like one year old seedlings about 6-12" tall. We plant around 30-40 a year between our home and our farm. The first we planted were 2 years old this spring, one of them put on pollen (not sure what you call that process) this spring, but it was the only one, so no acorns have been produced as of yet. This being the third growing year of the first we planted, they have really exploded. We don't cage them, so they get some browse pressure, but they are still shooting up above the warm season grass.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

KSQ2 said:


> We've begun planting them every year. I get them cheap from wildlife group and the survival rate they have is the best of anything we've ever planted. When they arrive they look like one year old seedlings about 6-12" tall. We plant around 30-40 a year between our home and our farm. The first we planted were 2 years old this spring, one of them put on pollen (not sure what you call that process) this spring, but it was the only one, so no acorns have been produced as of yet. This being the third growing year of the first we planted, they have really exploded. We don't cage them, so they get some browse pressure, but they are still shooting up above the warm season grass.


Just so you know, they have a very short time frame that they drop and it's very early in the fall. I don't remember the dates but I think it's before bow season starts. The drop time is so short I have to be careful when I collect seed. They will be green when I check them on a Sunday and completely gone when I check again on the following Saturday. The wildlife does love them though!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

catscratch said:


> Just so you know, they have a very short time frame that they drop and it's very early in the fall. I don't remember the dates but I think it's before bow season starts. The drop time is so short I have to be careful when I collect seed. They will be green when I check them on a Sunday and completely gone when I check again on the following Saturday. The wildlife does love them though!


I'm not planting them for specific hunting purposes, just general attraction they provide through cover, browse, and hopefully acorns one day.

We did spend some money years ago purchasing burr English oaks to plant in one of our meadows between the creeks. I have high hopes for those one day. They were planted 4 years ago this past spring. 11 of the 25 are going strong. Some of them are still in tree tubes and about half of them we took the tubes off this spring and caged them. I'm as worried about beavers as I am the deer -- hopefully the cages do their job.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

catscratch said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The deck isn't very big. I really wanted it to be another few feet wider and to wrap around the other side of the house. With that said it's turned out to be perfectly cozy and a great place to watch both sunrises and sunsets. It's also the only spot on the place that almost never has mosquitoes or lots of wind.
> A couple of my older favorite pics from the deck (probably posted them before but I'm not going back to check...).



Hey catscratch, I still check in on this thread periodically. Really love it. Did you end up getting your mancave completely finished? I seem to remember some pics where it was almost complete. Also, how was the season for y'all? Your boys get any big ones?


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

BGagner said:


> Hey catscratch, I still check in on this thread periodically. Really love it. Did you end up getting your mancave completely finished? I seem to remember some pics where it was almost complete. Also, how was the season for y'all? Your boys get any big ones?


Oh wow, I didn't think anyone was still following this thread... Thanks for following and asking!

The mancave is still basically the same as it was in the pics on the previous page. I've done a lot of planning and research on what I'm going to do with the other side of the basement (boy's bedroom and a bathroom). 

I video'd a lot of my hunts this fall and put them on youtube. I'll post links when I get time.

The oldest boy shot a deer with the .50 cal. I video'd it also and will post a link.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

It was a great year for my fruit trees. They are young and many of them are producing for the first time.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The youngest has taken to duck hunting a little. He hasn't shot a deer yet but hasn't tried a whole lot.
Oldest with his deer. He was thrilled to shoot it with this gun (I know, it's not archery). He also wants to shoot one with his 1911 and shotgun (he's already killed deer with an AR, SKS, crossbow, and a .308).


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

catscratch said:


> The youngest has taken to duck hunting a little. He hasn't shot a deer yet but hasn't tried a whole lot.
> Oldest with his deer. He was thrilled to shoot it with this gun (I know, it's not archery). He also wants to shoot one with his 1911 and shotgun (he's already killed deer with an AR, SKS, crossbow, and a .308).
> View attachment 7016929
> 
> ...


Absolutely! Believe it or not, been following it since you first posted about buying the land and plans for it. Thoroughly enjoying it as my son just turned 5, and my wife and I are currently looking for 30-40 acres to purchase. I'm not a man of money by any means but I've saved and am very frugal with my money (much like you saved for yours if I recall that correctly). Should be a lot of fun when it pans out. Took my son on his first hunt this year. He's hooked. Congrats to your boys; looks like it's been a great year for them. And, love seeing the progress on the fruit tress. Good stuff all around :thumbs_up


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

BGagner said:


> Absolutely! Believe it or not, been following it since you first posted about buying the land and plans for it. Thoroughly enjoying it as my son just turned 5, and my wife and I are currently looking for 30-40 acres to purchase. I'm not a man of money by any means but I've saved and am very frugal with my money (much like you saved for yours if I recall that correctly). Should be a lot of fun when it pans out. Took my son on his first hunt this year. He's hooked. Congrats to your boys; looks like it's been a great year for them. And, love seeing the progress on the fruit tress. Good stuff all around :thumbs_up


I believe I remember you telling me what your plans are. We did the same thing with being frugal and saving (almost 20yrs of saving, no credit cards, paying stuff off, investing, etc). Good luck to you and once you find a chunk of land please send me a message so I don't miss your property tour! 

First hunts with your kids are truly one of life's best experiences. I'm glad he took to it. Your going to have a lot of fond memories with your family.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

The boy's shot on his deer with the .50.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuqJCnDbygY


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Another try at embeding...


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

A bobcat that I got close to this summer.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Good stuff cat!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

My bowhunting video's:

An antlered doe that I probably should have shot. I've never had a deer mounted and this would have made a neat one.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

KSQ2 said:


> Good stuff cat!


Thanks!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Early November bowhunts;


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Ha! I had forgotten about this video. This guy doesn't "need" a doe, can get the job done himself!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I filmed this guy from the house so it isn't exactly a hunting video, but he's cool in that he has a mane like a zebra. Also kind of neat in that I saw him on the same day as the antlered doe.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

This buck got pretty close. The deer I ended up shooting was in this spot and followed the same trail.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

This beat-up old buck nailed me! I work real hard to hunt from the ground and not get winded... doesn't always work.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Not a hunting video. These were bedded in the ditch across from my driveway on the way to a hunt one morning.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

That should catch you guys up for the most part. I've got some trees to plant in the spring and plots to redo. I would like to do some more controlled burns. If I get a chance I'll work on the basement some more. Progress should be quick once I get started.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I really like to film things and take pics. I use my phone a lot. I would love to be able to take high quality pics and video's. Does anyone have advice on digiscoping or a decent lens/scope I can up my game with?


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Good stuff. Looking forward to seeing the updates. Great videos by the way. I know there's a Macro scope I've used with my phone but it's for extremely close shots (couple inches away) so I don't think it's what you're looking for. I know I've seen some lenses you can hook to your camera on a phone, but I can't speak to the quality of those


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

BGagner said:


> Good stuff. Looking forward to seeing the updates. Great videos by the way. I know there's a Macro scope I've used with my phone but it's for extremely close shots (couple inches away) so I don't think it's what you're looking for. I know I've seen some lenses you can hook to your camera on a phone, but I can't speak to the quality of those


Tell me about your plans. What part of the country are you guys looking at? Have any "must haves" in the property that you are looking for? I've found that for me hunting is only a small part of the joys of having land. I enjoy planting trees and habitat work as much as the actual hunting. I've also found water to be important. Countless time spent with the family in the summer related to water (wading, swimming, fishing, froggin, mud fights, etc.).

I have a couple of those little clip on lens for my phone, kind of junky and I never use them. And you are right about the macro lens, I want something to bring things far away up close. I have a cheap spotting scope in the house that I put my phone against to take some pics, they aren't nearly clear enough for my liking though. Maybe I just need a better scope.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Looking great catscratch.:wink:


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

thirdhandman said:


> Looking great catscratch.:wink:


Thanks thirdhand, I hope things are going well for you.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Sweet vids Cat!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

BigDeer said:


> Sweet vids Cat!


Thanks man! I love to film critters but hadn't really put much on youtube until this season. I kind of wish I had a way to attach my phone to my head somehow so that I could film when larger deer show up. I'm good with having my hands tied up when I have no intention of killing the animal, but I don't even pick the phone up if a nice one comes by... my hands go straight to the bow.


----------



## wombats (Mar 6, 2019)

catscratch said:


> And... fishing is great! The boy has a knack for catching big bass. His biggest so far this year is a 7lb'r.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this a stocked pond, natural, river?


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

wombats said:


> Is this a stocked pond, natural, river?


This fish came out of a pond. I don't think it was ever officially stocked, but it's been bucket stocked many times. It seems to have an outstanding ecosystem in it. Big bluegill, tons of perch, tons of minnows, big channelcats, lots of crappie, and some nice bass. I wonder about the crappie sometimes as we don't catch many big ones, but overall I wouldn't chance changing anything. We do fish habitat also; sink cedar trees for bait-fish and large limb'd hedge for bigger fish.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

catscratch said:


> This fish came out of a pond. I don't think it was ever officially stocked, but it's been bucket stocked many times. It seems to have an outstanding ecosystem in it. Big bluegill, tons of perch, tons of minnows, big channelcats, lots of crappie, and some nice bass. I wonder about the crappie sometimes as we don't catch many big ones, but overall I wouldn't chance changing anything. We do fish habitat also; sink cedar trees for bait-fish and large limb'd hedge for bigger fish.


Are you in KS?


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

BigDeer said:


> Are you in KS?


Yes sir!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

catscratch said:


> Yes sir!


That's what I thought. I went to HS in OP, used to fish a ton of farm ponds just south of there and catch some big bass like your boy. Now it's all gone and housing/city took over.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

BigDeer said:


> That's what I thought. I went to HS in OP, used to fish a ton of farm ponds just south of there and catch some big bass like your boy. *Now it's all gone and housing/city took over.*


Sorry to hear that. I know change is the way of life, but I hate to see nature go away and hunting/fishing opportunities lost. You're in MO right? No big bass in farm ponds there? I figured it would be pretty similar to KS...


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

catscratch said:


> Tell me about your plans. What part of the country are you guys looking at? Have any "must haves" in the property that you are looking for? I've found that for me hunting is only a small part of the joys of having land. I enjoy planting trees and habitat work as much as the actual hunting. I've also found water to be important. Countless time spent with the family in the summer related to water (wading, swimming, fishing, froggin, mud fights, etc.).
> 
> I have a couple of those little clip on lens for my phone, kind of junky and I never use them. And you are right about the macro lens, I want something to bring things far away up close. I have a cheap spotting scope in the house that I put my phone against to take some pics, they aren't nearly clear enough for my liking though. Maybe I just need a better scope.



We'll probably stay around Central AL since all of our family is here. However, we have looked in the Eastern TN area as well. We really love it up there. Some must haves are (ideally) 30-40 acres, definitely a creek or some water source, and a good number of hardwoods. We love to water ski and would love to take 12 acres and build a lake one day so we can ski at our own house instead of having to go to other lakes. My 5 year old also loves to play in the water and loves to fish so we want some type of water source (creek or pond) so we can really enjoy the land. We also love to take our 92 YJ out on weekends around town and would love to be able to putt-putt around the land. We also enjoy hiking and walking the land outside of hunting season where I hunt at. Long story short, I agree that the hunting is only a small part of land ownership and enjoyment of it. 

My wife is also looking at home schooling next year when it's time for him to start kindergarten which gives us some freedom with where we can look. I'll certainly keep you up-to-date on how everything goes.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

BGagner said:


> We'll probably stay around Central AL since all of our family is here. However, we have looked in the Eastern TN area as well. We really love it up there. Some must haves are (ideally) 30-40 acres, definitely a creek or some water source, and a good number of hardwoods. We love to water ski and would love to take 12 acres and build a lake one day so we can ski at our own house instead of having to go to other lakes. My 5 year old also loves to play in the water and loves to fish so we want some type of water source (creek or pond) so we can really enjoy the land. We also love to take our 92 YJ out on weekends around town and would love to be able to putt-putt around the land. We also enjoy hiking and walking the land outside of hunting season where I hunt at. Long story short, I agree that the hunting is only a small part of land ownership and enjoyment of it.
> 
> My wife is also looking at home schooling next year when it's time for him to start kindergarten which gives us some freedom with where we can look. I'll certainly keep you up-to-date on how everything goes.


Good luck with your search! Sounds like you have a great plan and I can vouch for how nice it is to stay near family, especially with kids involved.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

catscratch said:


> Good luck with your search! Sounds like you have a great plan and I can vouch for how nice it is to stay near family, especially with kids involved.


Hey Catscratch, figured I'd raise this one from the dead again  How was the summer for y'all? Any good updates you want to provide for the land coming into this deer season?


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

BGagner said:


> Hey Catscratch, figured I'd raise this one from the dead again  How was the summer for y'all? Any good updates you want to provide for the land coming into this deer season?


Hey man, how's your search for land going? Did you end up homeschooling your kid this year? If there was ever a year to make a person want to consider that route this is it. 

It's been quite the year; 

We spent a ton of time fishing with a lot of good trips. The boys and I sunk several homemade structures into the pond and made fishing a lot more enjoyable. I'm a little obsessed at the moment with fish management and improvements. It's a lot like habitat work for deer and other wildlife on land.

My summer plots failed miserably due to lack of rain. 

4 mature bucks died on the place last winter/spring (2 locked up and died fighting, 2 died from brain abscess). Could be more dead but that's all I found. Good news is that a couple of the bucks I hoped would make it did, and a couple of new one's showed up. The older bucks I have hanging around are in great shape! Their bodies are huge and muscular. When I started plotting out here I had a goal of filling every nutrition gap I could find. I plant things that fill the time gaps between when ag is harvested and replanted, fill in before and after acorns, etc. I also plant things that mine minerals so that the deer are receiving what they need through vegetative food. I don't have wt records but I've seen a gradual progression in body condition over the yrs and I'm really happy with how they are looking the last couple of years. 

Aerial sprayers sprayed our place by mistake and killed a ton of trees. My orchard got hammered by that as well as the ornamental trees/shrubs in my yard are stone cold dead. This is a bummer! 

I'll try to post pics sometime. I have a whole summer's worth of junk to post.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

catscratch said:


> Hey man, how's your search for land going? Did you end up homeschooling your kid this year? If there was ever a year to make a person want to consider that route this is it.
> 
> It's been quite the year;
> 
> ...


Hey bud,
We're still in the search for land. I haven't found much yet here where we want to live. A buddy just bought 25 acres though so I've been helping him get that ready for hunting and clearing a spot that he's building a house. Living vicariously through that with him right now haha We've done 50/50 virtual and in person this year. My son seems to thrive off the in person schooling so maybe home school isn't what will be best for him? He's loving it and excelling so it's hard to argue with that.

Yes, please post them up when you get a chance. Love seeing the updates.

That's a bummer about the aerial spraying. I'm guessing there's no way of finding out which outfit did it so that you could possibly get them to help with recouping some of the tree costs for replanting?


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

BGagner said:


> Hey bud,
> We're still in the search for land. I haven't found much yet here where we want to live. A buddy just bought 25 acres though so I've been helping him get that ready for hunting and clearing a spot that he's building a house. Living vicariously through that with him right now haha We've done 50/50 virtual and in person this year. My son seems to thrive off the in person schooling so maybe home school isn't what will be best for him? He's loving it and excelling so it's hard to argue with that.
> 
> Yes, please post them up when you get a chance. Love seeing the updates.
> ...


I have the outfit and their actions on video. My kids and I actually got sprayed with drift while standing in the yard. We are doing something about it...

Sounds like your boy is doing great. Keep it going if it's working. 

I lived through other people for decades. Bitter sweet until you can do it yourself.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

catscratch said:


> I have the outfit and their actions on video. My kids and I actually got sprayed with drift while standing in the yard. We are doing something about it...
> 
> Sounds like your boy is doing great. Keep it going if it's working.
> 
> I lived through other people for decades. Bitter sweet until you can do it yourself.


Glad to hear you are going to press the matter Cat, it's unacceptable!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

KSQ2 said:


> Glad to hear you are going to press the matter Cat, it's unacceptable!


Hey, I gathered Sawtooth acorns. I think I have about 500 in the fridge... decap'd, float tested, and stowed in bags. You can have all but about 100 of them (if you want that many). No doves around so no need to make a trip but if you text me your address I'll mail them to ya.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

This springs plantings. Fruit trees and plots. 









I'm all throw-n-mow. I like diversity. Almost all my plantings have at least 5 or more varieties. Good for soil, good for pollinators, good for all insects. 
















I absolutely love awnless wheat. The deer hammer it in the fall, winter, spring, and again in July when the heads mature.









Rye gets well over head high. Deer don't eat it much but it serves a purpose.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

catscratch said:


> Hey, I gathered Sawtooth acorns. I think I have about 500 in the fridge... decap'd, float tested, and stowed in bags. You can have all but about 100 of them (if you want that many). No doves around so no need to make a trip but if you text me your address I'll mail them to ya.


Sounds great Cat! I don’t plan to get them in the ground until late winter. Is it ok to keep them in the fridge? I’d rather come out and pick them up sometime in January and take a look at your place. Great to see you posting some pictures. I miss not seeing them on the other site. Uploading pics for me is pretty much the same process here and there; meaning the software seems similar, I can’t figure out why you can’t load them there.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

KSQ2 said:


> Sounds great Cat! I don’t plan to get them in the ground until late winter. Is it ok to keep them in the fridge? I’d rather come out and pick them up sometime in January and take a look at your place. Great to see you posting some pictures. I miss not seeing them on the other site. Uploading pics for me is pretty much the same process here and there; meaning the software seems similar, I can’t figure out why you can’t load them there.


Sounds good, I'll have them ready no problem. Pickup later this winter will work great. 
I post from my phone. Might be why I can't get pics to work on the other forum. I've tried several times with no success.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

catscratch said:


> Sounds good, I'll have them ready no problem. Pickup later this winter will work great.
> I post from my phone. Might be why I can't get pics to work on the other forum. I've tried several times with no success.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thanks a bunch, looking forward to seeing the place!


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

catscratch said:


> Sounds good, I'll have them ready no problem. Pickup later this winter will work great.
> I post from my phone. Might be why I can't get pics to work on the other forum. I've tried several times with no success.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


What other forum are you boys using? Wouldn't mind checking it out just to have another place to frequent other than just here. Love reading and checking things out

I love seeing the different plantings and how you keep the deer around year. That's obviously paramount to keep the herd on your property. I've gone back and read over your forum from the beginning a couple of times. It certainly seems like it's paying off with your focus on different plants/trees on the property.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

BGagner said:


> What other forum are you boys using? Wouldn't mind checking it out just to have another place to frequent other than just here. Love reading and checking things out
> 
> I love seeing the different plantings and how you keep the deer around year. That's obviously paramount to keep the herd on your property. I've gone back and read over your forum from the beginning a couple of times. It certainly seems like it's paying off with your focus on different plants/trees on the property.


Some hunting info, but mainly focused on habitat. 









Deer Hunter Forum







deerhunterforum.com


----------

